# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 7 (End)



## Edena_of_Neith

This was the final thread that I created as a sequential thread for the 3rd IR.

  Events, as given below, brought the 3rd IR to a climax, and then to an end - a noble end, according to most of the players.

  - - -

  That does not mean other IRs will not rise.

  That does not mean other threads concerning the 3rd IR will not rise.

  That does not mean other threads concerning the 1st and 2nd IR will not rise.

  - - -

  The Spirit of Fun cannot be extinguished, while we live.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra takes up residence with her people as they organize and shed tears for the loss of their patron... the divinity that was Iuz... hoping against hope that what he attempts will succeed and survive the fury that is to come...

Talindra though is strong... and has her people prepare for battle..._

*OOC:* Both powers full attack on the Lok'Nar or whatever threatens the Demiplane of Hope


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena I suggest you read up and close the last thread.

I'm trying to squeeze every last minute here to get your final responses to my last post...

I need to know before I go to sleep


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Just wondering what happened to Iuz the old... the cruel.. the evill the terrible.. and now the very much dead...


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

kris, je kan me opzich wel vertrouwen...


----------



## The Forsaken One

Wil dit zelf zoveel mogelijk doen zoals je wel snapt.

Mijn krediet hehehehehe


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The taraakians immediately comply with this demand.
> 
> If you read the description of their ship, there isn't much to see on the inside.
> 
> Most of the inside of the ship is taken up by power capacitors the size of skyscrapers, forceshielded from each other, and connected by a technomancial grid to the core.
> 
> There is a small area for vistors, and it is pleasant enough, but it is not important.
> 
> The Core is filled with thousands of taraakians laying in carefully designed beds with every manner of wire attached to them.
> Each taraakian has a tube with a diameter of over a foot attached to his or her heart, to channel the awesome magical power from them to the capacitors, and back.
> 
> All of this is overseen by a very advanced computer system, which is sentient, and which directs - among other things - healing magic to any part of the ship that is damaged instantaneously, rerouting the power as necessary from both taraakians and capacitors.
> If the taraakians are injured, the healing goes to them and their equipment.
> If the computer itself is damaged, a safety system allows energy to flow into it automatically from the taraakians and the capacitors.
> 
> The taraakians are in a special state of trance, and are living in a Virtual World.
> Everything said, all orders, all discussions, all leisure, everything - even trysting! - is done in that Virtual World.
> 
> The Virtual World allows the taraakians to communicate with each other at incredible speeds, with orders given in nanoseconds, and obeyed in further nanoseconds.
> 
> The taraakians explain the God Emperor that entry into this Virtual World is the key to commanding the ship.
> 
> The ship has various safeguards against a foreign entity trying to take over the Core (don't try it - it wouldn't be a good idea.)
> 
> However, the taraakians are giving the God Emperor and Kas a Carte Blanche tour of one of their greatest secrets - the inner workings of one of their Warships.
> 
> They do not do such things lightly, or without a good reason.
> The current situation is reason aplenty, in their opinion. *




Kas has one more request of the Taraakians,

"May I be allowed entry into the Virtual World so that I may communicate directly with the commander of this ship?  I also wish to learn, firsthand, of the feelings of the Taraakians sent here.  If you will allow me entrance, I wish only to hear the feelings of the crew, I will not disturb them.  I do wish to talk with the commander in the virtual world.  Allow this, and barring hostile actions on the part of the commander, or hostile feelings on the part of the crew, and I shall endorse your use of the diadem with faith."


----------



## The Forsaken One

And I thought I was much demanding


----------



## The Forsaken One

Rom jij speelt mijn PC nooit arrogant en zelfverzekerd genoeg.
Ik ben iets te principieel en speel beetje apart 

Heeft niks met vertrouwen te maken, maar met persoonlijke speelstijl 

Makes me the Queen I am today


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

arrogant & zelfverzekerd zijn geen slechte eigenschappen, maar je moet het niet te veel hebben...persoonlijk denk ik dat je idd iets te bent...verschil van smaak en stijl...

Makes me the Cerebrate I am today. 

FU grote tijd kriske...dat wilde ik dus echt *niet* weten 

naja, grats ofzow...

/me wil spottie

BTW: lol @ wat je gepost hebt...echt niemand die het kan lezen (behalve mark dan) en dan het onderwerp...lol


----------



## The Forsaken One

Nothing to see here move along!


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

I gotta go to bed...

Cthee 

I'll be back in about 8 to 10 hours...

kris, maak de goede keuze...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

3


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Both Kas and the God Emperor are allowed Carte Blanche.

  Unlimited access to the Core, unlimited entry into the Virtual World.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Almost there... well I shall wait for the end to see how Iuz fares in his actions.. and the fate of the world and Chorazin


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, what is the general feeling of the Taraakians onboard the ship towards the Union of Worlds and its allies (anab and forsaken one).  Kas isn't bothering them, just trying to pick up any stray thoughts.

Also, Kas will look for the commander in the virtual world.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, if you viewed my last post on last thread you know what to do.

I'm feeling bad about the not being able to gonna take credit for this and earn the renown... but hey.. show must go on...

Like I posted, I want to view the manifestation and stay near my diadem at all times.

I know where Anab. gets his Artifact addiction and obsession from now 

So if it's imposible to gain the renown and the credit for it.. take it for the time needed to manifest it....

If you can figure out some way that Vaeregoth can gain some credit for it....

PLEASEEEEE do so 

I would HATE to see this once in a eternity possibility go passed unused and that I wasn't able to use it to my benefit in the renown, fame, credit kinda way.

You understand Edena  I'm ambitious 

VERY curious to see how it's all gonna work out..

I got at least some hopes for this....

And as last thing....

LIVE FOR THE SWARM!!!


----------



## The Forsaken One

I hope Edena gets some cool stuff out of this for my PC.

I hope Athas fares well with my Swarms and Skots Immortals.

I hope I live to see another day.

I hope I'm gonna get some kick ass fame for this stunt as its unique and once in a eternity.

I hope I gambled well and that I choose right to remain true to my ideals, beliefs, principles and faith.

I has always gotten me through.. I hope it does so now.

I'll stand on the walls of destiny and face my fate from the world and reality I created.

I shall stand there with my Ravenous Swarms and face what ever there is comming for me.

I will stand proud and face whatever fate destiny might have in store for me.

LIVE FOR THE SWARM!!! LIVE LIVE LIVE!!!


----------



## Serpenteye

___________Edena posted:
Liracia shakes her head: 

She communicates in a whisper: 

You must understand ... it must be an altruistic gift. 
You are seeking a bargain ... a reasonable bargain ... I am not disputing your right to bargain ... but we can't. 

We can't. 

If we obtain the use of the Diadem through bargaining, it is useless to us. 

We must have your faith. 

We cannot bargain. 
____________________


The God Emperor chuckles drily for a few seconds while studying her expression surreptituously [sence motive check?] if he doesn't sence that she's lying he sighs. 

"You are asking that I surrender everything in exchange for a promise, but when I'm asking for a promise from you you decline. Understand the position I am in, a leader of an insignificant empire trying to protect the independence of his people from giants that could destroy us at a whim. I have to do everything in my power to build our nation to greatness, one misstep and we loose everything. All I wanted was a surety of our sovereignty.

Don't you realise that whatever agreements you make are bargains. You offer safety in exchange for faith- a bargain, an exchange of services. Even faith is never unconditional. Why do people worship Gods? Because the Gods offer them safety, fulfillment, salvation, power, or a million other services or because the Gods, by their very existance, offer hope. Bargains, if often informal and subcontious.

You have already made bargains. Surely there's no reason why you can not make another?"


----------



## Mr. Draco

Serpenteye: check your email.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase readily gives his blessing to their actions.

"I trust what you are saying, I believe that you are capable. You have my best wishes."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE FINAL EFFORT OF THE TARAAKIANS*

The taraakian girl communicates:

  Either have faith in us.
  Or do not have faith in us.

  We have asked for trust.

  Either you trust us ...
  or you do not trust us.

  Either you endorse our use of the Diadem.
  Or you do not.

  There is nothing more we can say or do - we have granted all your requests, showed you everything you wanted to see - we have attempted to show you that we are worth your trust.
  We can do no more.

  If you will not endorse our use of the Diadem ... you will not.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The taraakians, including their commander, were friendly towards Kas, on the ship Threikkios.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

2


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra waits for the end... hoping against hope that Iuz made the right decison for them all... "After this is all over... we must find a way to find peace between our disparate peoples..."_


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The taraakians, including their commander, were friendly towards Kas, on the ship Threikkios. *




Kas turns toward Liracia, "Mylady, your people have proven their intentions.  Thus they shall have my faith.  I look forward to working out an alliance with your empire, as you have shown yourselves to be reasonable people."


----------



## William Ronald

*Hazen's message*

Edena:

I am just logging on now.  I am still catching up with the previous thread.   However, before I finish, I am going to make a difference.  Please ignore this if it is no longer relevant. From what I just saw it is.

Hazen appears in a vision to the leaders of the various factions.  He is kneeling before them like an ambassador to the court of a king.

"Queen Vaeregoth, Supreme Leader of the Swarm, I humbly and respectfully ask that you give the Taraakians the one charge of the Diadem of Dreams you bequeathed to me.  I believe they have found a way to aid us all.  I found no lie in their words, and you know that as an Angel I can not be deceived by them."

(OOC: Vaeregoth would know that Hazen cannot be lied to in any way shape or form.  She is aware of th general nature of an Angel.)

"I ask all of you to give the Taraakians your blessing to use the diadem of dreams.  I ask you to have faith in them.  Or at least faith in my judgement."

"I will be extremely grateful to everyone for helping the Taraakians in this.  Indeed, I believe there are those who have expressed their gratitude to me for some assistance on their behalf.  For the sake of my friendship and good relations, I ask you to give the Taraakians your blessing in the use of the diadem of dreams."

"I offer my reassurances that I have faith in them.  If this is not enough, know that I will not allow any who have come here to be harmed.  I considered my promise to you when you came here to be a sacred oath."

"I ask you, I implore of you, to allow the Taraakians to use one charge of the Diadem of Dreams.  I have heard what they have said.  You will not regret it.  If you  do, then you can lay the blame at my feet."

"I humbly thank you for this brief audience."


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Hey William that was so last thread...


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra requests an aduience with the Angel, Hazen... "Hazen... Angel... my husband and you were never on good terms... but I hope that the words he spoke of your dedication to life and people are true... I wish to speak with you... I wish to speak of the future... if we are to survive we must plan for the future..."_


----------



## Serpenteye

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kas turns toward Liracia, "Mylady, your people have proven their intentions.  Thus they shall have my faith.  I look forward to working out an alliance with your empire, as you have shown yourselves to be reasonable people." *




"Well, teraakian, it seems that time is running out, and yet you will not compromize, yet you will not agree to my bargain like you agreed to Kas'. A bargain is a bargain, what I asked might be of greater value, but it's not that different. Reconsider."

OOC: Sorry for being so insistant, Edena, but as far as I understand the meaning of the word bargaining the teraakians have already done it repeatedly.


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, Tokiwong:

I just got back on the boards, so I am trying to catch up. 

Consider it something that may have happened earlier.

I had the joy of real life stuff to do.

William.


Also, I am sorry I could not post sooner.  I got home and could not access the boards and had to go out.  Long day.

As the Forsaken One has gone to bed, can we wait for him to log in again?

I will try to stay awake for two more hours.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* No prob William... take your time replying to talindra I gopt something a brewing I am thinking...


----------



## Anabstercorian

<< Listen!  All of you!  We must do this.  We must trust the Taraakians!  The void will come and destroy us all if we do not, and destroy not only ourselves but also all of our creations, all of our brethren, everything we have ever stood for!  This would be the last game, my friends.  I play to win.  Do you?  The game of life is simple!  LIVE!  Live for one more day, breathe one more breathe, experience one more experience, and you win!  Every day you win.  Melkor wants us to LOSE.  We cannot allow this to occur. >>

<< Please...  I offer myself as a bargaining chip.  If you... >>

Anabstercorian hesitates, and gently strokes his fingers along the length of the True Staff.  His... relationship with the staff isn't something that's fully understood by anyone but him.  Perhap's they are communicating.

He sets it down.

*<< If you will trust the Taraakians, I will enslave myself to you.  I, and all that would follow me, would be your slavish servants.  Please.  Trust! >>*


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen bows politely to Lady Tallindra and smiles warmly as he speaks with here.:

"While your husband and I have been on difficult terms since he allied with Melkor, it was not always so.  We put aside our past enmity when the Shade sacked the City of Greyhawek.  I treated his wounded soldiers like those of any other ally, and indeed my forces and his stood side by side."

"You are wise to come here, Lady.  This place can be a refuge from the coming storm. I wish all would come here."

"Your Lord has shown his wisdom and courage by placing the life of his people above his own desires.  Even if he falls today, he will be remembered for his courage and his love of his people.  That is something that I never doubted, despite other disagreements.   You have taken a leap of faith in coming here. Faith can be one of the most powerful things in all realities."


Hazen addresses those who have not come to the Kevellond League.

"Please, I ask you to come here if you will.  I offer this refuge to be shared with you freely.  You are welcome here."


"Have faith in the Taraakians.  I have heard the brave words of Anabstercorian, words of self sacrifice.  If one as wise as he trusts the Taraakians, then I think we can risk it.  The Taraakians have my gratitude.  Indeed, those who have agreed to their consent have my gratitude."

"Melkor's forces and Phibrizzo's forces wish our annihilation.  I think doing anything to deny their wishes is wise.  I realize that faith is sometimes a hard thing, but it is important."


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra smiles brightly despite the pain in her ehart... she is tall.. and athasian elf with tanned skin and a lithe figure... she seems to laugh at modesty but that is not surprising given her race and background... she smiles to Hazen, "We need to work to form a new order... something that will stand for the people... for everyone... Iuz wanted his people to have freedom... to seek their destiny..."

Talindra reclined, "If the world survives the cataclysm then I shall offer to house those that have no home... the world is pristine and safe for now... and in time could be quite the paradise to all..."_


----------



## Serpenteye

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> << If you will trust the Taraakians, I will enslave myself to you.  I, and all that would follow me, would be your slavish servants.  Please.  Trust! >> *




"Really? If you sign this contract, swear by Ilsensine, Asmodeus and the Eternal One to obey me and agree to subject yourself to my spells of oath-binding I will agree to the teraakians request."

OOC: Anab. you're are not really going to do this, are you?


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen appears before Anabstercorian.

"Your words are wise, Anabstercorian.    For each moment we live free is to deny Melkor and his allies.  You have grown greatly in wisdom."

"I must thank you for your willingness to aid the Taraakians and your growing devotion to life.  I hope that everyone will agree to aid the Taraakians for the hours grow short."

"Anabstercorian, you have my gratitude for your actions.  I will find someway to show it to you.  I do so freely out of appreciation for your courage and your wisdom."


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra continues speaking with Hazen, "I think it is time that we form something of a world government... a Forum... and along with that... a constitustion that all powers can ebelive in... and support.  Based on neither good nor evil.. but law, order, and the people."_


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen bows politely before Tallindra.

"Your people deserve freedom.  I see your husband making a sacrifice on their behalf.  I must honor his courage."

"Perhaps in future ages they shall speak not of Iuz the Old, but Iuz the Brave who found love for his people to be the center of his heart."

"Indeed, I suspect acts freely taken out of love and faith harm the Dark Powers.  Coercive acts may merely strengthen them.  I suggest that we frustrate them, Lady Tallindra."

"At your leisure, there are some architectural techniques that you may wish to learn more of to add to the beauty of Chrorazain.  The knowledge is to be shared by all.  You may be pleased to see the uses we have made out of quantum string filament."


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra nods... "I would be very much intrigued... Chorazin is as much a city of life as it is a one of artistic endeavors... and Iuz himself I am sure commits this final act out of love of life... for his people to live and choose... I shall miss him," she stifles back a tear, "but these times demand sacrifices."

"Perhaps you will have a chance to see the world of Iuz... I shall name it in his honor if it survives..." Talindra replies following Hazen._


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen responds:

"Or at least a United Worlds Organization where these issues can be discussed and worked on.  At least it can be a foundation for better things.  Much like the vision of the City of Peace in the Sending of the Angels.  All had remarkable freedom and the protection of law.  It was a remarkable vision, and well worth achieving."

"I look forward to exploring these issues with you."

Dagger's Ulek state supports the use of the Diadem of Dreams by the Taraakians.  

Prince Corond issues a statement.

"I think they plan to give Melkor and his friends a royal headache.  I am in favor of this, and ye might like it as well.  Besides, if ye have faith in the Taraakians, maybe they will have faith in ye."

(I can't do Dagger's Prince Corond quite as well as he does.)


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra nods and continues to smile, "We need to contact the other powers and see if we can find a way to forma  constitution for this new World Government to work... one that we can all agree to.  I know it seems daunting but we must try."

"My husband said that his greatest mistake was to not try and find another way to solve the problems at hand.  There is always more then one way to approach a subject... the Taraakians are helping us find a second chance... but we must find a way to preserve our cultures... and our own people," Talindra gazed at the architecture...

"Wondrous... quite beautiful Angel..." she says softly and glances to Hazen, "I am sure if any can find a way you... shall... we must both start the movement..."_


----------



## William Ronald

"A dream of united worlds may be so for a time. However, a United Worlds Organization, where the nations can meet, discuss issuees, and come to agreements might be helpful. My hope is that it will not degenerate into a forum for arguments on taxes on beer."

Hazen smiles as he says this, referring to the Sending of the Angels.

OOC:  We still have a few important decisions to await on.

Hazen has made it clear that he supports the Taraakians in their decisions and will be grateful to those who do so as well.

Unfortunately, Melkor is away for the weekend and I am shocked that any Europeans are still up on these boards.  I am six hours behind Greenwich Meridian Time.  So it is about 6:30 a.m. Saturday in London now.  Later in Sweden, where Serpenteye is considering his decisions.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra nods, "We have much to look forward to... but that sounds reasonable... a place for cooler heads to hopefully prevail."

Talindra follows Hazen, "We have much to plan for... but if we have faith... then perhaps we can survive yet another catastrophe..."_


----------



## Anabstercorian

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Really? If you sign this contract, swear by Ilsensine, Asmodeus and the Eternal One to obey me and agree to subject yourself to my spells of oath-binding I will agree to the teraakians request."
> 
> OOC: Anab. you're are not really going to do this, are you? *




Anabstercorian takes his staff one last time....  Then he throws it aside, and it slips in to ether.  Where it goes, no one knows but he.  Perhaps the Taraakians could find and retrieve it against its will...  But it hides, and waits for its true wielder to return.

He signs the contract, in cerebrospinal fluid.

Everyone nearby stares.

<< I am doing this for one reason, for the best reason for anything.  The urge to not die. >>

He glares at Serpenteye.

<< If you fail to bring the others to sanity and trust in the Taraakians, I swear I will break whatever hold you have on me and kick your ass before the end.  Now cast your damn Charm spell. >>


----------



## Serpenteye

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *
> He signs the contract. *




The God Emperor grins. "Excellent. Now, don't worry that I'll be a harch master. You will have all the respect you deserve, and that is indeed quite a lot. You will be given tasks appropriate to your position and dignity, as the greatest Illithid in existance. 
 Listen carefully to my first orders to you:
* You want to serve me.
* You value me and my orders above anything else. 
* You will obey me to the fullest extent of your abilities.
* You are not in any way to as much as think of regaining your independence from me.
* If you have made any plans to that effect I order you to reveal them to me.
* You are also to tell me everything about the staff of penumbria and any plans you have regarding that artifact.
* If there is anything else of importance you think I should know, tell me. (remember that you want to obey and please me)
* In my absence you will obey Kas as you would obey me, but always obey my orders above his and if our orders should contradict you will obey mine."

After every order the God Emperor casts an 11th level spell of binding on Anabstercorian, who will voluntarily fail savingthrows and spellresistance. After the castings the God Emperor will take great care in divining wether the spells really worked.

Ooc: Anabstercorian, welcome to the Union of Worlds. 

_______


The God Emperor sends a message to the teraakians (when the above actions are completed):

"I will endorse your use of the Diadem. You will have my full support and faith in that matter."

___

OOC:
I have to log off now. Mr Draco will rule the Union (and Anabstercorian) in my absence. If there are any further problems with the teraakians he can speak for the God Emperor, if necessary.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Unfortuantely I have to go out to dinner now, i'll be back in about 2 and a half hours or so, so, until then, i'm logging out.

EDENA: could we postpone the shade attack until tomorrow when forsaken one, melkor, and the rest of our european players are back online?  it would make it easier for them to respond to it.


----------



## William Ronald

Melkor is gone for the weekend, but our other European players are suffering from the time difference.  I think Mr. Draco's request may be reasonable.

Unfortunately, Gnomeworks now seems limited to a few hours of internet access a night.

Edena, I will be going to bed shortly. I will try to log in during the morning.

****************************************************
Hazen sends a statement to everyone in the IR.

"Let us show our support to the Taraakians.  Let us pray that their efforts will succeed and that we will have the chance to thank them for risking so much for us.  They have my gratitude.  I urge you to pray to that which you deem most sacred."

"O, Eternal and Rao, I think you for the wondrous gift of friendship, that unites us with our brothers.  I pray that the Taraakians will succeed in their efforts and that you shall bless them for their courage and compassion."

"I offer my forgiveness to any I have wronged, and pray that I have their forgiveness.  I believe the hour has come for me to set aside all bitterness and doubt."


"I have learned to have faith in others.  It is this faith that has helped me to see to past such boundaries as creed or race to the souls of others.  I am grateful for the gift of faith."

"I pray that your blessings shall be upon us all.  I am humbled by your wisdom, and shall seek a way to be of better service.  May the Eternal and all the powers of good be praised for ever.  May you continuously bless all peoples with your love and your mercy."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hellmaster's forces will pull back into Ravenloft in expectation of the up-coming struggle, we drop our attacks and defense and instead charge them for the day...

In Ravenloft we will make an alliance with all the vistani of the domains that we can, using gold as well as neutral druids for our diplomats.  We will make sure that none of them are captured or harmed in any way...We will specifically contact the Rauni of each tribe as well, asking for their favor.

11th level actions have to be changed due to the red pudding being sent elsewhere, so we will use our 2 1 hour actions to

1.  We will set up base in the middle of Phibrizzo's domain, as long as the vistani aren't by it and we will use our action to: You can ward everything of strategic importance in your Power from 11th level scrying. Or, you can choose to ward an area - an area the size of Bissel can be warded. -Centered on Phibrizzo's domain of course.

2.  You can finish creating several dozen Mythals. They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area. 

-I will create these all over my domain, one on Phibrizzo's lair, and about half of them on the Vistani's main camps (even though they're wanderers, I will do the main areas they want me to), this will have the effects of Regeneration, Healing their wounds faster (not curing as per cure light wounds line), True Ressurection,  Darkvision, Expeditious Retreat, and Haste (possible to add on people age slower as well?)...this would effect Phibrizzo's troops and the Vistani only.

If we survive this attack we will see about domain changes...


----------



## Gurdjieff

*OOC:*


 I'm back, for about 1.5 hours. After that, I'll be gone for the whole afternoon (8-9 hours) and won't be able to do anything on these boards then (Work). I see the attack of the shade has not yet begon. That's good, in a way


----------



## Kalanyr

Well since everyone else has a race or  a project here's mine if I happen to need it ie my power doesn't die this day.

Template

Lyseeri is a template that can be added to any willing creature. The creatures type changes to:  Outsider  with the Subtypes ((Usually) Chaos, (Usually) Good,Fey,Elf, Monstrous Humanoid, Giant, Unseelie, Dragon, Fire, Cold, Earth, Air, Water, Eectricity, Shapechanger)
Hit Dice:  Increased to at least 30 Hit Dice, Upgraded to D12s, Benefits of  Hit Dice worth of Class Levels. (Class(es) varies from individual to individual). 
 Speed: 60 feet, Fly 200 feet (good), Fly 60 feet (perfect), Swim 60 feet, Burrow 30 feet (can glide through earth as a Xorn), Climb 30 feet
AC:     Varies by Form
Attacks: Vary by Form  (Always has a Bite Attack)(BAB is gained as a Dragon 1 per Level/Hit Dice)
Damage:  Varies by Form (All Forms have a Bite Attack useing the appropriate forms bite damage or the following whichever is better.All such bites add Poison damage. The fangs allowing this poison to be injected can be retracted at will. Tiny: 1d3 Damage,Small: 1d4, Medium: 1d6 Large 1d8 Huge: 2d6) 
Face/Reach: Varies by Form and Size
Special Attacks: As base creature  plus

Spell-Like Abilities(Sp) At will- alter self,animal trance,call lightning,  cause fear, chain lightning, charm monster,color spray, command plants, comprehend languages, continual flame, control weather, dancing lights, darkness (Radius 10 feet X 1/3 HD), deeper darkness, detect chaos, detect evil.detect good, detect law, detect magic, detect thoughts, discern location, dispel magic, dominate person, entangle, eyebite, faerie fire, fog cloud,freedom of movement,gust of wind, halucinatory terrain, hold monster, insect plague, improved invisibilty (self only), levitate, locate object, major image, mass charm (reptiles only), mirage arcana,  neutralize poison, obscuring mist, polymorph other, passwall, plant growth, see invisibility, stone shape, stone tell,  suggestion,  teleport without error (self + 50 pounds of objects only); transmute mud to rock, transmute rock to mud, veil, ventriloquism, wall of ice . These abilities are as the spells cast by a sorcerer of character level (save DC 10 + Charisma Modifier + Other Modifiers + Spell Level).
Corrupt Water (Sp): At will the Lyseeri can stagnate 10 cubic feet of water, making it become still, foul, and unable to support animal life. The ability spoils liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature’s possession must succeed at a Will save (DC equal to that of the Lyseeri’s frightful presence) or become fouled.
Create/Destroy Water (Sp): The Lyseeri can use this ability at will. It works like the create water spell, except that the Lyseeri can decide to destroy water instead of creating it, which automatically spoils unattended liquids containing water. Magic items (such as potions) and items in a creature’s possession must succeed at a Will save (DC equal to that of the Lyseeri’s frightful presence) or be ruined.
Freezing Fog (Sp): The Lyseeri can use this ability at will. It is similar to a solid fog spell but also causes a rime of slippery ice to form on any surface the fog touches, creating the effect of a grease spell. The Lyseeri is immune to the grease effect because of its icewalking ability.



Psionics(Sp) All Lyseeri can produce the following effects at will:
Detect Poison: As the spell cast by a sorcerer.of character level. 
Chameleon Power: The Lyseeri can change the coloration of itself and its equipment to match its surroundings.  (+8 Circumstance Bonus to Hide Checks)
Produce Acid: The Lyseeri can exude acid from its body, dealing 1d6 points of damage to anything it touches. The acid becomes inert when it leaves the Lyseeri’s body. 
Aversion: The Lyseeri creates a compulsion effect targeting one creature within 30 feet. The subject must succeed at a Will save (DC 10 + 7 + Charisma Modifier ) or gain an aversion to snakes for 10 minutes. Affected subjects must stay at least 20 feet from any snake or Lyseeri, alive or dead; if already within 20 feet, they move away. A subject can overcome the compulsion by succeeding at another Will save at the same DC, but still suffers deep anxiety. This causes a -4 reduction to Dexterity until the effect wears off or the subject is no longer within 20 feet of a snake or Lyseeri. This ability is otherwise similar to antipathy as cast by a  sorcerer of character level.  

Spells:  30HD Can cast arcane spells as an 11th level sorceror 
             31HD Can cast arcane spells as an 13th level sorceror
             34HD Can cast arcane spells as an 15th level sorceror
             37HD Can cast arcane spells as an 17th level sorceror
             40HD Can cast arcane spells an an 19th level sorceror
Can also cast cleric spells and spells from the Air,Chaos, Earth, Fire,Good and Trickery Domains as arcane spells.
Can also cast divine spells as a 14th level druid. 

Gaze(Su): Dominates creatures of 5 or fewer Hit Dice, Range 60 feet, Will Negates (DC: 10+ 1/2 HD + Charisma Modifier) (As the Dominate Monster spell). Even if the save succeeds the creature is affected as though by a charm monster spell for 2d10 rounds. Creatures with more than 5 HD must succeed at a Will Save (DC 10 + 1/2 HD + Charisma Modifer) or suffer the charm monster effect.

Poison (Ex): Delivered by bite:  Fortitude (DC 10 + 1/2 HD + Con Modifier), Initial and Secondary Damage: 2d6 Temporary Constitution and 2d6 Temporary Dexterity.              
or
Initial Damage: Unconscious for 1 Minute Secondary Damage: Unconsciousness for 2d4 hours (This Venom is also used on arrows)

Special Qualities: As Base Creature plus:

Alternate Form (Su): 
The Lyseeri can assume several different forms at will:
If the alternative form lacks wings then the Fly 200 (good) speed rateing is not available. Any form can be assumed with wings if so the Lyseeri desires.
Statistics Modified from Medium Size Humanoid Follows Each form: 
All forms are natural forms and the Lyseeri does not revert to any specific form upon death, A true seeing spell reveals all forms at once.

Dragon Form:
(Chromatic or Deep Dragon forms only)
(Limited to Age Categories with equal to or less than the Hit Dice of the Lyseeri)
Ability Scores vary from Medium Sized Humanoid as per Table in Monster Manual on changing sizes.
Always uses the best Natural AC of a Dragon of that size.
Movement: Best Movement rates of Dragon of that size or as base whichever is better.
Attacks/Damage: By Dragon Type and Age Category
Breath Weapon(Su): By Dragon Type and Age Category


Giant Form: (Can assume the form of any Giant (Hill->Storm)
Large: Strength +8 Dexterity: -2, Constitution +4 AC: Natural AC becomes +20, -1 Size  Attacks: By Weapon Damage: By Weapon Special Attacks: Rock Throwing Special Qualities:Rock Catching
Huge: Strength +16 Dexterity: -4, Constitution +8 AC: Natural AC becomes +32, -2 Size Modifier Special Attacks: Rock Throwing Special Qualities:Rock Catching
Rock Throwing (Ex): Lyseeri's in giant form are accomplished rock throwers and receive a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when throwing rocks. A Lyseeri of at least Large size can hurl rocks weighing 40 to 50 pounds each (Small objects) up to 5 range increments.
 Range Increments of 180 feet. A Huge Lyseeri can hurl rocks of 60 to 80 pounds (Medium-size objects) .Range increment of 140 feet
Rock Catching (Ex): A Lyseeri of at least Large size can catch Small, Medium-size, or Large rocks (or projectiles of similar shape). Once per round, a Lyseeir that would normally be hit by a rock can make a Reflex save to catch it as a free action. The DC is 15 for a Small rock, 20 for a Medium-size one, and 25 for a Large one. (If the projectile has a magical bonus to attack, the DC increases by that amount.) The Lyseeri must be ready for and aware of the attack. Lyseeri's recieve a +4 Racial Bonus to the check to catch a thrown rock.

Humanoid Form:
A Lyseeri can assume the form of any Medium-Sized Humanoid
Medium: AC: +14 Natural Attacks: By Weapon Damage:  By Weapon

Snake Form: As per Deep Dragon of Size and Age Category except assumed at will and movement and AC reductions do not apply.

Unseelie Form:
Tiny :  -8 Strength,+4 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, AC :  Natural AC becomes +5 , +2 Size. Attacks: By Weapon Damage By Weapon
Small: -4 Size, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, AC: Natural AC becomes +8, +1 Size
Attacks: By Weapon Damage: By Weapon

Viper Form: The Lyseeri can assume the form of a Tiny to Large viper. This ability is similar to a shapchange spell cast by a  sorcerer of character level but allows only viper forms and does not grant average ability scores,movement modes,etc. It uses its own  poison .  
Tiny :  -8 Strength,+4 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, AC :  Natural AC becomes +5 , +2 Size. Attacks: Bite: Damage Poison
Small: -4 Size, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, AC: Natural AC becomes +8, +1 Size
Attacks: Bite Damage: 1d2 + (modifiers) + poison 
Medium:  Natural AC becomes +14, Attacks: Bite Damage: 1d4 + (modifieres) + Poison
Large: +8 Strength, -2 Dexterity, +4 Constitution AC: Natural AC becomes +20, -1 Size   Attacks: Bite Damage 1d4 + Modifiers + Poison

Wolf Form:  Ability Score Changes as per Viper of appropriate size, Natural AC as per viper, Attacks: As werewolf Damage: As werewolf

Yuan-ti Form: May assume the form of a Yuan-ti Halfblood or Abomination, Special Attacks/Qualities gained appropriately. Statistic Changes as per Humanoid (for Half Blood) or as per Large Giant (for Abomination).Exception: Movement Rate changes are overuled.


Blindsight(Ex): 30 ft x 1/3 the Lyseeri's HD.

Damage Reduction(Su): 25/+3

Enhanced Overland Movement (Ex): Lyseeri's are extremely strong flyers and can cover vast distances quickly

Flight Speed 100 feet     150 feet      200 feet       250 feet

One Hour
Normal          15 Miles      20 Miles       30 Miles       40 Miles
Hustle            24 Miles      40 Miles       60 Miles       80 Miles
One Day
Normal          120 Miles   160 Miles     240 Miles       320 Miles

Lyseeri's do not tire as quickly as other creatures when moving overland. If a Lyseeri attempts a hustle or forced march, check for subdual damage once every 2 hours instead of every hour.

Freedom of Movement(Su): Lyseeri continuously have freedom of movement as the spell.

Frightful Presence(Ex): DC 10 + 1/2 Level/HD + Charisma Modifer

 Icewalking (Ex):  This ability works like the spider climb spell, but the surfaces the Lyseeri climbs must be icy. It is always in effect.

Immunities (Ex): Acid,Cold,Charm, Disease,Domination, Electricity, Fire, Petrification, Enchantment, Mind-Affecting effects, Sleep effects, Poison, Paralysis effects.


Keen Senses(Ex): Darkvision 100ft x 1/3 of the Lyseeri's HD,  Low-Light Vision (4x as well as a human), Normal vision twice as good as a human in normal light. An Lyseeri who passes within 5 feet of a secret door is entitled to a Search check as though actively looking for it. 

Mind Blank (Ex): An Lyseeri is constantly unable to be scryed upon or have his mind,alignment,emotions or feelings affected by an outside source as though protected by a Mind Blank spell.


Protective Aura (Su): As a free action  Lyseeri can surround themselves with a nimbus of light haveing a radius of 20 feet. This acts as a double-strength magic circle against law/evil and as a minor globe of invulnerability, both as cast by a sorceror whose level equal to the Lyseeri's Hit Dice. The aura can be dispelled but the Lyseeri can create it again as a free action on its next turn.

Scent(Ex): Gains the Scent Quality

Sound Imitation(Ex) : The Lyseeri can mimic any voice or sound it has heard, anytime it likes. Listeners must succeed at a Will save (DC equal to that of the Lyseeri’s frightful presence) to detect the ruse.

Spell Resistance(Ex):  11+Class Level

Sustenance(Ex):  Lyseeri do not need to eat, drink or sleep in order to live or enjoy life. 

Telepathy(Su): Lyseeri can communicate telepathically with any Lyseeri,Fey,Dragon or Outsider within 50 feet.

Tongues (Ex): All Lyseeri can speak with any creature that has a language, any animal and any plant, as though useing  tongues,speak with animals and speak with plants spells as cast by a sorcerer of their Hit Dice as an extraordinary ability.

Trackless Step(Ex): As Druid of Lyseeri's level.

True Seeing (Su): Lyseeri's have a permanent form of true seeing.  

Water Breathing (Ex):  The Lyseeri can breathe underwater indefinitely and can freely use its breath weapon, spells, and other abilities while submerged.

Woodland Stride(Ex): As Druid of Lyseeri's level

 Saves: All saves good (as Dragon) ie All saves = (1/2 HD) +2 + Other Bonuses
* +2 Racial Bonus to Will saves against enchantment spells and effects, +2 Racial Bonus on all saves vs spells and spell-like abiliites. 
Abilities: Racial Modifiers replaced by: Str  +20, Dex  +44, Con +20, Int +44 , Wis +40, Cha +42   (+7 From Levels, Distributed to Taste) (Assuming Medium Size)
Skills*:  8+ Int Modifier per level, (Multiplied by 4 at level 1), Class Skills: Any 
* +2 to racial bonus to Spot,Search and Listen checks.
* 1 rank of Spellcraft/HD for free
* 1 rank of Jump/HD for free
* +8 Racial Bonus to Hide Checks in rocky terrain
* Ignore all weight penalties for gear carried when swimming.
Feats*:  1/3 levels plus 1 at First Level, Bonus Feats: Proficient with all Martial and Simpe Weapons, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Hand Crossbow), Ambidexterity, Two-Weapon Fighting, *Can fight with two weapons with no penalty as a racial ability
Climate/Terrain: Any 
Alignment:  Usually Chaotic Good
Advancement: By Character Class


Lyseeri are generally happy and carefree beings who spend most of their time enjoying themselve in the form they had prior to becoming a Lyseeri.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

0


----------



## Festy_Dog

Something inside Silver Phase's mechanical being clicked. He turned to everyone sitting at the conference table, they already knew what he was going to say but he said it anyway.

"It's zero hour."


----------



## The Forsaken One

Back

Had expected massive amounts of posting, not a mere 2 pages 

What's gonna happen now, we wait?

Or did I miss something and have to decide some stuff?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE NIGHT ETERNAL*

The Night Eternal, for such was the name given to it by Melkor himself.

  It is ever so much worse than Allenthrellus said it would be.

  The candles turn into fires, the fires into towering pillars of purple violence, the quakes becoming titantic.
  Then it stops.
  For one brief moment, there is stillness.

  Then, about seven Light Minutes from Toril, rather quite close to Toril's sun, there is an explosion.

  An explosion the likes of which has never occurred before, and probably never will again, until the final end of the Multiverse itself is come.
  An explosion that was begun with the relatively pitiful power of the Red Goo from hundreds of murdered worlds.
  Multiplied by the suicide of countless billions of Shade.
  Multiplied again as the Weave of Realmspace is sucked into the explosion as it happens.
  Multiplied yet again as the Shadow Weave detonates, adding it's power to the explosion.

  The prison holding Melkor, the one created by Kalanyr and Siobhan, instantly ceases to exist.
  Melkor's power is stripped from him - he is reduced from Greater God to Intermediate God to Lesser God, to Demipower, before the pulling stops.

  Melkor the demipower is hurtled across the multiverse by the explosion, instantly, and is temporarily gone from the IR.

  Melkor's power is drawn into the explosion as it happens, and it multiples again.

  The Mists enveloping Realmspace try to retreat, but it is too late.
  They are instantaneously pulled into the explosion as it occurs, and the explosion multiples in power yet again.

  None of the above stack, folks.
  The above, multiply with each other.

  Multiply, over and over, producing a chain reaction in which more multiplications occur, the explosion building on itself, feeding on it's own power, multiplying endlessly, the multiplications building up into a level of power beyond all measurements, beyond all imagination.

  A great fireball is produced.
  However, it is utterly black.
  It is black because it is a Sphere of Annihilation.
  A Sphere of Annihilation the size of a sun.

  A Sphere of Annihilation, that is expanding.
  Expanding.
  Expanding at a rate equal to thousands of times the speed of light.

  Out ahead of it, ahead of the main blast, is a blast wave of Shade, moving faster than the Sphere is expanding.

  The blast wave reaches Toril's sun in an instant, passing through it.
  All fusion stops in Toril's sun, and the whelming waves of Shade cool the surface.
  Toril's sun dims, turning yellow, then orange, then red, then dimming, going brown.
  Going out.
  Then the Sphere of Annihilation reaches it and consumes it.

  The blast wave reaches Toril in seconds.
  Toril instantly freezes, the planetary temperature dropping to Absolute Zero.
  Toril becomes as fragile as the fragilest glass.
  Toril's atmosphere instantly freezes, and crashes to the surface, the weight of the hit shattering the planet into billions of tiny fragments, which then grind each other into dust.

  Then the Sphere of Annihilation reaches the planet, and Toril passes away.

  The blast wave of the Shade reaches the Crystal Sphere, and passes through it effortlessly.
  The matter of the Sphere is very thick, and it could normally withstand any force.
  It cannot withstand this.
  It freezes to Absolute Zero, and great cracks appear and expand.
  As the followup of the initial blast wave beats at it, as wave after pounding wave of Shade hits it, the Crystal Sphere shatters, chunks of it countless millions of miles across tumbling end over end into the Phlogiston, carried by the hurricane blast of Shade.

  The Phlogiston, vaporous and fiery, cools and freezes as the blast wave of Shade passes through it.
  This forms a maze.  A maze of frozen Phlogiston.
  No minotaur who ever lived created a better maze.
  No God who exists in the Spheres could have created a bigger one.
  The Lady of Pain's prison is nothing compared to this maze, for this maze is growing at the rate of Light-Minutes every second.

  The maze does not last long.
  The Sphere of Annihilation has now grown to the size of what people once called Realmspace, which is now gone forever.
  The chunks of the Crystal Sphere are devoured by the Sphere of Annihilation, as a tarrasque would gobble up kobolds, then it goes on growing, eating the maze of frozen Phlogiston, continuing to expand at the rate of thousands of times the speed of light.

  Ships in the Phlogiston are warned by their magic that the outer blast wave of Shade is coming.
  Desperately, futilely, they put about, trying to ride the flows of the Phlogiston away from it.
  Those flows travel at truly incredible speed, but they might as well be standing still, compared to the speed of the blast wave of Shade.

  The ships are caught, and those on board do not even have a chance to scream - they are frozen, caught between the seconds as surely as if a Time Stop spell had been cast on them.
  The following waves of blasting Shade blow their forms, cooled to Absolute Zero, into tiny fragments, then grind them into the finest of powders.
  Then the Sphere of Annihilation reaches them, and they are gone.

  The explosion is felt across the Spheres.
  There is no place in the Spheres where mages, clerics, psionicists, and other workers of magic do not feel it.
  In every d20 setting ever made, that could possibly be conscrued as being in the reality of the Spheres, mages reel, clerics clutch at their hearts, psionicists grip their heads in pain.

  The explosion heads into the Ethereal Plane as surely as it passed through Realmspace.
  The Ethereal shatters and dissolves, the Border Ethereal peeling back, rolled back by the oncoming wave of Shade, everything so unfortunate to be in the way killed, obliterated, instantly.
  The Sphere of Annihilation follows, and although the Ethereal Plane is considered to be infinite, somehow it is shrinking - a part of it is being consumed, being lost forever.

  The explosion roars through the Astral Plane.
  The githyanki citadels freeze solid and shatter as the blast wave of Shade hits them.
  Countless billions of beings on the Astral perish as the explosion crosses it, finally slamming into the Outer Planes.

  The Powers on the Outer Planes are strong, and the nature of the Outer Planes makes those Planes inherently strong.
  They withstand the blast, and the blast of Shade is halted.
  Even so, there is tremendous damage and destruction.

  The ocean of Holy Water around Mount Olympus turns dark and cloudy, ruined, spoiled by the Shade, and the lowest part of the mountain erupts in flames as the Shade hits it.

  In Avernus, first layer of the Plane of Hell, the fires are put out, and the plane chills to a frosty 40 below zero.
  It is, truly, a cold day in Hell.
  Parts of Avernus shatter, blown away by the blast wave of Shade, before it is finally stopped.

  In Arborea, the blast wave turns forests into great stands of deadwood, slays millions of the forest beings, causes the great, beautiful buildings to become rimed with ice, to crack and fall.

  In Ysgard, the Norse Gods pit their power against the blast wave, thunder and lightning, furious storms, beating the blast wave back, slowing it, mitigating it's fury.
  Even so, Valhalla rocks as the blast wave hits it, it's doors flying open, ice appearing in the drinks, a cold wind roaring in Odin's face.

  In Sigil, the blast wave punches through the Gates, shattering them, smashing through all the titanic defenses that were established.
  The temperature plummets to 40 below zero, all light and fires in the city are doused, and the Lady of Pain reels in pain herself, thrown back by the explosion.
  Many in the city die, killed by the blast wave of Shade, and nearly all suffer agonizing pain, watching in disbelief as ice forms over their limbs.

  - - -

  The great explosion plows through the Phlogiston.

  Considering what is doing in the Planes, there is no question as to it's power on the Prime Material Plane.

  It reaches the nearest Crystal Sphere in a few hours, the Crystal Sphere known as Greyspace.

  The leading edge of the blast wave of Shade shatters the Crystal Sphere where it hits it, producing a rapidly widening hole of broken shards of the Sphere, until a third, then a half, of the Sphere is shattered.

  It douses Oerth's sun as surely as it doused Toril's sun.
  It freezes and kills everything it hits;  nothing survives, not even the undead, not even creatures of primordial cold and darkness, not even creatures from the Plane of Shadow itself.

  The Alliance of Dread roars in exultation and delight, having moved off of Oerth to greet it's coming.
  For one instant, the Shade grants them that privilege - the privilege of knowing they have triumphed, the knowledge that the End is at hand.
  The next instant, they are utterly and permanently dead, their bodies frozen, their souls obliterated.

  The blast wave approaches the world of Oerth, still coming at thousands of times the speed of light.
  The blast wave closes in.

  In a few more seconds, the blast wave of Shade will reach the world of Oerth.

  The Doomgrinder stands, blades sticking perfectly up and down, right and left, proclaiming Final Doom, while those inside it laugh, insane laughter to greet the coming End.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Loch-Nar and the Sleen see that their job is done.

  They use their 11th and 12th level magic to retreat to their own dimension, far enough away from this oncoming blast of Shade that, perhaps, it won't reach them out there.


----------



## Kalanyr

Not expecting this to change anything much but one of the terms of Melkor's imprisonment was that he lost all divine power. He suffers as a _mortal_ would. So him dropping to Demigod is a raise in divine power for him.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Interesting to say the least.

What happened with the Diadem Edena, did the Taraakians take it and Vaeregoth with them for their use of it?

Vaeregoth is ready for it, let it come.

She will face her fate or her doom at the place of her choosing.

Athas is that place adn there she will make her stand against the oncoming onslaught of the void.

Let the void come so she can remake it into her image.

Let reality become as her dream.

She is ready.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE TRIUMPH OF THE IR*

I will explain, now, what the taraakians were trying to do.
  What the taraakians, succeeded, in doing.
  Succeeded, because you made it possible for them to succeed.

  The Demiplane of Hope, like the Demiplane of Dread - Ravenloft, has it's own inherent power.
  That power is very, very, great.
  Great enough that the Demiplane of Hope might have - I stress the might - withstood the explosion of the Shade without any help at all.

  For certainly Ravenloft withstands the explosion, although there is serious damage and destruction across every Domain in it from the Shade blast.

  What power is it, that the Demiplane of Hope has?
  You could say it is just power, plain and simple.
  However, power has a source.

  The source of the Demiplane of Hope's power is good deeds.
  There is no room for moral relativism here.
  Good deeds in the most literal, and classical, sense of the word.
  Why do you think Hazen was able to create the Demiplane of Hope in the first place?

  The power comes from sacrifice, from faith, from resurrecting the fallen, from healing others, from acts of altruism, from acts of mercy, from the caring and love in the hearts of mortals.

  Just as Ravenloft feeds off of the hate and fear in the hearts of mortals to make itself strong.
  Just as Ravenloft feeds off of misery and horror, pain and death, hopelessness and hope crushed.

  If you don't believe me, read the Ravenloft Campaign Setting core rulebooks.  It's all there, in the books, plain and simple.

  - - -

  The endorsement, the blessing, given to the taraakians, to use the Diadem, was an act of faith.
  It was an act of trust.
  It required that fear be overcome.
  It required that hate be overcome.

  You had good reason to fear and hate the taraakians - indeed, you have more reason now to fear and hate them than you ever had before.
  They are not Angels.
  They are a Warrior Race.
  They are a race of conquerors.
  They might very well have taken the gift, then simply left you to die - considering how you have carried on, considering how you have brought ruin and death to yourselves and so many others, they could have done so and rationalized it away as being perfectly justified.
  Trust me when I say the now infuriated (and in many cases injured) Powers of the Outer Planes would have agreed with them.

  However, you DID give the taraakians your blessing.
  That was a supremely good act.
  A supremely good act, committed inside the boundaries of a supremely good Demiplane.

  Just as Ravenloft grows when evil acts are commited inside it, so does the Demiplane of Hope grow when good acts are committed inside IT.

  - - -

  And thus, your act begins the process of growing the Demiplane of Hope.

  - - -

  The taraakians pour all of their magic, the combined 12th level magic of thousands of taraakians, into amplifying this growth.
  They sacrifice their ships, which go up in Novae, to accelerate this growth.
  And to do something else.
  Something very, very big and very, very important.
  To start a chain reaction.

  To this end, they use the Diadem of Dreams.
  In their hands, a charge from the Diadem of Dreams - which in Vaeregoth's hands could put out stars - is much, much more powerful, for they command 12th level magic.
  They throw that charge, that single charge, into altering reality, into causing that chain reaction.

  However, even that is not enough.

  Something more is required.
  Something that only you could have given.

  The God Emperor, in his endless selfishness - whether justified IC or not - almost doomed you all.
  Had others not gone beyond the call of duty, he WOULD have doomed you all.

  Did I not say that ALL your leaders had to bless the taraakian's gift of the Diadem?
  Did I not imply that the taraakians would fail TOTALLY if a SINGLE leader did not bless them?

  The God Emperor did a lot more than not bless them!
  He used the situation selfishly, used it to enslave Anabstercorian, turning hope into despair, light into darkness.

  He came within a few microns of killing you all.

  A fact that will be known PUBLICLY IC when this is over.
  Known PUBLICLY IC.  Please remember that.
  Everyone, down to the last gully dwarf, will know who, in his selfishness, almost ended the last hope everyone had, almost saw your complete obliteration, body, mind, and soul.

  And trust me, folks - it would have been TOTAL obliteration.
  Nobody would have escaped.
  Not Vaeregoth on Athas, not Talindra in Chorazin.
  Even fleeing to the Outer Planes would not have saved you - if the blast wave did not hone in on you, striking clear through 50 layers of the Outer Planes to kill you, then the infuriated Powers of those Planes WOULD have killed you.

  Had you fled to other dimensions, including the one the taraakians come from, the blast wave would have jumped across the multiverse to find you, honing in on you more surely than any God bent on vengeance, more surely than the Furies of the Greek Pantheon can hunt down someone the Gods decide need punishing.

  But none of this happens.
  It does not happen.

  When Anabstercorian, a mass murderer and egomaniac, utterly without scruples and morals, choose to give himself in slavery to the God Emperor, that sacrifice offset the selfishness of the God Emperor.
  That act gave strength and power to the taraakian effort.

  When Iuz gave his own essence to protect his people, effectively perishing - a demipower renown for his evil, selfishness, and rotten heart committing the ultimate act of altruism - he empowered the taraakian effort.

  When Vaeregoth blessed the taraakians - and Yours Truly did not believe she would;  Yours Truly thought she would refuse them in the end - she ennobled and empowered the taraakian effort.

  Forsaken One is bemoaning the fact that his character will not go down in history as the doer of the great deed.
  He is wrong.
  The actions of his character, Vaeregoth, will shine forth, forever, in the histories of the Spheres, for it was the key action that made the taraakian effort succeed.

  Vaeregoth, in her blessing of the taraakian effort, did more to save everyone's life than the taraakians ever did.

  And all the others stood by the taraakians.
  William's character.  Venus's characters.  Tokiwong's characters blessed the effort - I read the spirit in what they said.  'o Skoteino's characters.
  Kalanyr and Black Omega's characters, and Zelda's characters.
  Kaboom's characters.
  GnomeWork's characters would have, I honestly believe.
  Creamsteak's characters and Uvenelei's characters;  Festy Dog's characters.

  And Kas.  Offsetting the selfishness of the God Emperor was Kas.
  An equal leader in the Union of the Worlds, he openly blessed the taraakian effort.

  The spirit of Ian Payne arose from the grave to give his blessing.
  Erica Lesage would have given her blessing.
  I am betting Forrester would have given his blessing also, even if it was given with his usual grumpiness.

  It is enough.
  Faith and altruism, the putting aside of fear and hatred, the generosity of Vaeregoth, the sacrifice of Anabstercorian and Iuz, the willingness of Kas to bless the effort, the willingness of everyone except the God Emperor to bless the effort, is enough.

  It combines with the taraakian power, the power of the Diadem of Dreams, and the inherent power of the Demiplane of Hope.

  It starts the chain reaction.

  - - -

  There is another titanic explosion, as great as the one in the Realmspace that was, but this explosion is golden, and it hurts nothing, and nobody feels anything from it but euphoria and a sudden frenzy of joy, ecstasy, happiness beyond all happiness.
  The people of the Kevellond League and those who went there find themselves suddenly dancing up and down for joy without reason, trysting with strangers, kissing beholders on the mouth (and the beholders, return the favor), cheering and screaming in delight, running and shouting, without being able to help themselves.

  On Athas, Vaeregoth sees the Dream come alive, the dream of a Demiplane of Hope light-years across.
  Then she reels, and from her bursts a golden beam of light.
  The beam is so intense anyone looking at it should have been blinded.
  The beam is so hot everyone in it's vicinity should have been dead from gamma radiation.
  It should have produced a hydrogen bomb like explosion in the atmosphere, there is so much energy in it.
  It does none of the above.

  It increases in power, increases until it goes off the end of the scale, until the whole of Athas is glowing golden, and the beam increases in size to the size of an entire world.

  Another great beam erupts from Anabstercorian.
  It spreads to all his people, and the drow and illithid immediately turn to good alignment if they were not already so, and they watch in joy they cannot comprehend, as the light pours forth from them.

  Iuz is instantly resurrected, literally torn from death with the force of an enraged giant, put back in his body.
  From him and Talindra the beam of light roars as fiercely as it does from Vaeregoth.
  The light etches out the world Iuz was trying to  build, and completes it - decades, centuries of work compressed into a few minutes of time.
  Chorazin roars with more energy than the heart of a supergiant red star possesses, and all this power floods towards the Kevellond League in a single massive streamer.

  Power erupts from Hazen, from Kalanyr and Siobhan, then from all their people.
  The Angels turn brilliant white, a single pure beam of white coming from the whole of their assemblage, screaming into the main glow.

  Thayadon realizes that he is more powerful, at this moment, than Mystra herself.
  That is a rather rare feeling.
  He watches in joy beyond joy, as golden light tears forth from his chest, more powerful and potent than the greatest plasma weapon ever invented, screaming into the main golden glow.

  Aurican and his dragonkind watch as they all turn golden, shimmering like stars, then the light bursts forth from them also.

  Kessel GnomeWorks, ever a pragmatic gnome, who believed more in science than in faith, watches in disbelief (if that poor word could cover this situation) as his chest explodes in golden light.
  From every gnome and dwarf, from every kender, the light bursts forth.

  For perhaps the first time in the history of kender, all the kender in existence are silent.
  They are in too much ecstasy, too much joy, and too much amazement, to make the slightest sound.

  The light roars forth from Shantyra Starfire, leader of the Baklunish Confederation.

  The light erupts from Alzem, Solar of Hope Isle, the creator of Hope Isle, the one who brought Angels down to Toril, and created a place so beautiful, so marvellous, that the Angels choose to stay and defend it.

  Sanctus Punitor is instantly healed of all his physical and mental injuries.
  Instead of despair and pain, he feels incredulous wonder and elation as the light bursts forth from him.
  No sensation of joy he has ever felt, can compare with this.
  There is no sensation that a mortal could ever feel, that could be like this.
  Trysting, one of the greatest of mortal joys, is dwarfed by this, although the joy causes many to tryst, right then and there.
  Love and hate, the strongest of mortal emotions, are swept up in this golden light, love triumphing, hate shunted aside.

  Silver Phase, the leader of the Scro Star League, sees the light burst forth from ship after ship of the fleet, as if the fleet were bombarding an enemy with it's most potent weapons - but no weapons ever invented by the Scro Star League could hope to match the ferocity and intensity of the golden light tearing out of ship, tearing out of scro, tearing out of Silver Phase.

  The character of Venus, Crystal, feels the exhilaration.
  She wants to cry and laugh at the same time, and her face is flooded with tears.
  Her people cry alongside her, as the golden light erupts from Crystal, and then from the rest of them, blasting out of them like they were volcanoes going off in sequence.

  Prince Corond of the Kingdom of Ulek, feels the power scream forth from his heart, from his chest, then is lost in ecstatic joy as the golden light floods forth.

  Ergoth-Nog, cries in elation, then cries, then screams in delight, as he arches, and from his body the golden light bursts forth in triumph and glory, joined by millions of other beams as his people join him.

  The Knights of Neraka, cry in ecstacy and joy greater than anything ever given to them by the One God.
  Even Mina finds her joy in service to the One God is dwarfed by this.
  The One God has fallen away and was forgotten, long ago - now the great light bursts forth from her and the knights.

  From the people of Mystara and Athas roars the light.
  From the endless billions of Cydians comes the light.
  From the illithid comes the light, the illithid experiencing feelings, realizing that rational thought is not all there is, confounded and incredulous, amazed at what is happening, then whelmed in joy.
  From the hundred billion people of the United Commonwealth of Toril, comes a single, titanic shriek of joy, and an even bigger burst of light.

  From every race, from every being, from everywhere, the golden light leaps, coming from all directions, from all dimensions, pouring together into a single colossal ball of gold.

  Even the taraakians arch in joy, looks of ecstacy on their faces, Allenthrellus and Thracia weeping in joy, the great birds of the taraakians screaming in the delight their masters and mistresses cannot utter verbally, taraakian telepathy and illithid telepathy blasting forth in joy, whelming all rational thought, burying everyone in the blanket of ecstasy.

  It is, indeed, a chain reaction, and it builds up higher, and higher, and higher, until all rational thought, all thought period, is gone, and there is only joy and ecstacy, physical pleasure beyond all pleasure, and those caught in this event are blind, deaf, and dumb, striken, incapable of doing anything but feeling, as the golden light still screams forth from them.

  (NOTE - The God Emperor, alone, out of the entire IR, is excluded from this.  He receives no joy, and finds himself shunted OUTSIDE the Demiplane of Hope, back into the old lands of the Union of the Worlds.
  Nor can he reenter the Domain of Hope.  Seeing the blast wave of the Shade coming, he decides - I hope - to flee to a far away dimension, for that is what he must do, if he wishes to survive.)

  The golden ball reaches it's full power, hovering directly over the center of the Kevellond League.
  With a burst that is felt across the entire Multiverse, causing an earthquake across the entirety of the Reality of the Spheres, shaking the Astral and Ethereal Planes, spilling the drinks of the Gods on the Outer Planes, causing the Sea of Holy Water surrounding Mount Olympus to rock, causing the fires of Hell to dance and waver and go out, causing the glasses in the Halls of Valhalla to tip and fall, shattering on the floor, the golden ball explodes.

  A blast wave of golden light races outward, going at thousands of times the speed of light.
  And as it goes, the Demiplane of Hope goes with it, growing, expanding, increasing in size at a rate beyond the calculations of the wisest gnome, the imagination of the greatest phaerimm.

  Instantly, Oerth is a green-blue world again.
  Instantly, all of those who fell in the IR are resurrected.
  Instantly, all the wounds and hurts suffered are gone.
  Instantly, all mental afflictions are removed.
  Forests are back in an instant, trees tall and healthy and vibrant, filled with birds and animals, filled with life.
  The Sea of Dust instantly changes back into the lush green forestland that it once was.
  The Dry Steppes instantly revert to the lush forest and grasslands they once were.
  Instantly, the geography of Oerth reverts to what it was prior to the IR.

  Instantly, everyone is returned to their proper nation.
  Kalanyr's people find themselves back in Ishtarland.
  Uvenelei's people find themselves back in Lyrn and Aaqa, now filled with life, all the damage erased.
  Festy Dog's people return to an Underdark filled with gems and precious metals that gleam with the reflected light of hundreds of underground lichen, throwing forth hues of every type, brilliant and fulfilling to look at.

  The people of the Union of the Worlds find themselves back in their homeland.
  Not their homeland as it was, but their homeland as it could have been.
  The Union of the Worlds that could have been, if war had not cast it's shadow over them.

  Great cities that were the dream and imagination of Kas and the God Emperor are standing tall, waiting for them.
  Lush fields of crops stand ripe in the sun.
  Great, colossal technological and technomanical infrastructures stand where none stood before.
  The Cydian race project is completed - as is the Nightfighter project, months of work compressed into a moment.

  The same thing happens to every Power on Oerth.
  What your people return to is their homeland, fully healed and restored.
  And more.
  A homeland that could have been, should have been, if only war had not cast it's shadow over it.

  Magnificent cities and colossal monuments, which were the dreams of those in the IR, and never fulfilled, are waiting when your people are sent back home.
  Everything you sent to me via e-mail, every project, every dream, every hope - it's all fulfilled;  it's all there, waiting for you, when you return home.
  Everything.
  Even 12th level magic, if that was your desire, is now yours.

  The great golden blast wave meets the incoming blast wave of Shade.

  However, the two do not collide.

  They pass right through each other as if the other did not exist.

  For Oerth is now entirely within the Domain of Hope, and the magic that has made it so, makes it immune to the Shade blast wave.

  The Shade blast wave, passes through Oerth, and has no effect at all.

  The OLD Oerth, which only the God Emperor now perceives, is blown away, yes.
  It is utterly destroyed.
  The Oerth in the Prime Material Plane, the one fought over, the one ruined by war, the one the God Emperor condemned himself to with his selfishness, that Oerth is destroyed.

  The Oerth of the Domain of Hope does not even notice the blast wave.

  The Golden Wave reaches Oerth's sun.
  It does not bring it back.
  Oerth's sun is dead and gone.

  Yet, the sun of Oerth shines brilliantly down on the Oerth of the Domain of Hope, amidst a clear blue sky, causing billowing, towering clouds to form, creating fantastic shapes across the sky.

  When the Sphere of Annihilation reaches Greyspace, it utterly and totally destroys everything there.
  The vision of the Angels comes true, quite literally.
  All time and space ends.
  Reality ends.
  There is only the Void.

  But in the Domain of Hope, Greyspace lives, and the sun shines brilliantly on all the worlds of the system, a beacon in the darkness of time-space.

  It is what Vaeregoth herself said - it is Dream made into Reality.
  It is hope, altruism, good, made into something tangible, something real.
  It is Something emerging from Nothing, new Creation itself.

  Within the great Sphere of Annihilation, that now devours Krynnspace, Mystara, and Athas, and finally Chorazin, Something forms out of Nothing.

  That something forms as the Golden Blast Wave progresses outward, passing through the Nothing, creating Something in it's wake, and the Domain of Hope continues to grow, it's boundaries expanding at thousands of times the speed of light.

  The golden light reaches the place where Realmspace was.
  It does not bring Realmspace back.
  But, for all that, the sun of Toril is back, shining bright and warm.
  Toril is back.
  Not the devastated Toril, shrouded in deep Mist, awaiting the Final Touch.

  The Toril that emerges is the blue-green paradise that was, and further enhanced by the visions of Lannon, Erika Lesage, Forrester, and Hazen.
  Hope Isle is back, brighter and greener than ever, no blemish or mark of war on it, it's people all resurrected.
  The United Commonwealth of Toril is back.
  Calimshan, Amn, and Tethyr are back, and once more the capital city of the UC towers miles into the emerald green Torilian sky.

  Selune and Luna are back, and all their people.
  Not as they were, but as Festy Dog and Uvenelei had hoped they would be, could be, dreamed of them being like.
  So it is, across all of Realmspace.

  The Crystal Sphere does not reappear.
  Those on Toril looking out see a star in the distance - Oerth's star, only 2 light years distant.
  Soon, they see another star, Krynn's sun.
  Then, they see yet another star, the star that brightens Mystara.
  Then another, as the star that brightens Chorazin emerges.

  Finally, a bright, brilliant, red star - the star that warms Athas, emerging in the sky.

  However, the Athas that emerges, after the passing of the Golden Wave, is not the Athas of the setting.
  It is the Athas of the Blue Age.
  Once more, water covers most of the world of Athas.
  All of the unique undead of Athas are resurrected, the genocide of millennia is undone, forests spring up over tens of millions of square miles, rivers and lakes reappear, and clouds fill the Athian sky, dropping a gentle rain upon those below.
  The Cerulean Storm is gone.
  The Dragon Kings are gone.
  Defiling magic, is gone - erased not only from the world, but from the minds of all who knew it.
  Forgotten forever.

  Even as the people of Athas watch, the sun reverts backwards, shrinking, changing from red to yellow, then back to it's original blue, now small in the sky once more.

  On Krynn, the Cataclysm is undone.
  All who perished in the Cataclysm, in the War of the Lance, in the Chaos War - even those lost to the Minions of Chaos - are resurrected.
  Ansalon heaves itself up out of the water.
  Istar once more rises into the sky.
  Ergoth is once more connected to the mainland.
  Kendermore is no longer a ruined badland.
  New Coast is no longer a swamp.

  The Dragon Overlords are converted to good, whelmed by the Golden Blast.

  Qualinesti is restored, returned to the world.
  The great, ancient realm of Thoradin is fully restored, volcanoes going dormant, the dwarven mansions put back together as if a God work reassembling them.

  On Taladas, the great crater is filled, the smog and gloom ends, and the entire continent reverts to it's pre-Cataclysm state.

  The climate of the entire planet warms drastically, the southern icecap melting, the subtropical climate of old Ansalon returning, the ice age caused by the Cataclysm over.

  On Mystara, all of the nations banished to the Hollow World reappear on the surface.
  Since there are surface nations there already, the peoples stare at each other in amazement.
  Peoples thought to have been extinct for millennia are suddenly returned, and Thaytis, Alphatia, and countless others are back in the world of the living.

  Furthermore, the degradation caused by the use of Red Steel is undone.

  More importantly, the degradation to the magic of the world of Mystara, caused by the special use of a particular kind of magic employed by the Immortals and those few others that know the secret, is undone.
  And in the new reality, the magic of Mystara can never fade, never be used up.

  - - -

  The Sphere of Annihilation finally stops growing, for Divine Intervention takes place across hundreds of Spheres, and from all the Outer Planes infuriated deities move to stop it's expansion.
  The blast wave of Shade is also halted.

  For the first, and last, time, Divine Intervention occurs in the IR, and the Eternal Nothingness is halted from spreading any further.

  However, the dieties do not shrink the Sphere of Annihilation.
  They leave it as it is.
  Forevermore, there is a great Void in the Spheres, where Krynnspace, Greyspace, Realmspace, Mystaraspace, Athasspace, and Chorazinspace were.

  No person from the Prime Material Plane can ever again enter this region, for there is only the Void, and all who enter are forever lost in it.

  Yet, within that Void, is the Demiplane of Hope.
  Those whose hearts are noble, can find the way to the Demiplane of Hope.
  Those with 12th level magic, can enter the Demiplane of Hope.
  Those who are invited in, can enter the Demiplane of Hope.

  And as news of the Demiplane of Hope spreads, and bridges are built from it to those places that can be trusted, more and more beings will be able to come to this special place.

  A place where good is supreme.
  A place where good acts cause the Six Touches, and with each Touch you become more good, until you are turned into a Celestial upon the Sixth Touch.

  All of the Powers in the IR gain a new Power.
  They may declare what will work, and what will not work, on the worlds, or in the areas, they control.
  The Kevellond League can declare whether technology will work or it will not work.
  The Kevellond League can declare whether 10th level magic will work, or it will not work, or 11th level magic will work, or it will not work, or 12th level magic will work, or it will not work.

  So can the Union of the Worlds.
  So can the Republic of Selune.
  So can the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  So can the Scro Star League, within the physical boundaries of their own ships and immediately around them.
  So can Ishtarland.
  So can the Veiled Alliance.
  So can the Hive Cluster.
  So can the Alliance of the Crescent.
  So can the Alliance of the Sunrise, where their domains are.
  So can the Sky-Sea League, where their domains are.
  So can the Under-Oerth Confederation, where their control extends.

  There is no League of the Warlords in this new world of Oerth.
  There is no Alliance of Dread.
  No Black Brotherhood.

  The Eternal Union is there, but it's leadership is gone, and the innocent people of the Eternal Union only want peace now.

  There are no Corrupted Allies in this new reality, although I suppose they could be recreated.

  The God Emperor will have to ask permission from Kas, and from others probably, to reenter his own dominion.

  A new reality, a second chance.
  The assault of the Shade, foiled.

  However, Melkor the demipower is still out there.
  The capacity for everyone to destroy each other, is still there - just because it's a new reality, does not mean the hearts of those in the IR are changed.
  You can still make war.
  You can start it all again.
  You can once more bring ruin and darkness down upon yourselves and others.
  You can still try to triumph over the corpses of all the other Powers.

  The taraakians will not stop you, unless you once more strike beyond the Demiplane of Hope, and once more attack allies of theirs.
  If you do, they will come again, and this time they will kill all who were involved in such attacks, or at least try to, without negotiation, and without warning.

  The taraakians return the Diadem of Dreams, with it's two remaining charges, to Vaeregoth, Queen of the Swarm.
  The taraakians, seeing that their work is done, take their leave of those in the IR, and depart, returning to their own reality.

  Every Power in the IR is offered the right to come and visit the Taraakian Star Empire as they would, and to conduct trade freely.
  The taraakians sign Pacts of Alliance with those who wish them (such Pacts are very important, and will be honored), and they offer treaties of friendship and trade with all the Powers of the IR.

  The taraakians hope you will extend goodwill to them, and allow them to visit your lands and mingle with your people.
  They agree to obey all your laws, and respect all your customs, while they are here.

  And so, it could be said that you have triumphed.
  The Demiplane of Hope now includes all the IR, and is many light-years across, creating a vast realm of time-space within the Spheres.

  All your people are resurrected.
  All your plans are fulfilled, if they did not involve destroying another Power - in which case you must yet work to fulfill that desire.
  All that you had wished for, dreamed of, and lost because war cast it's shadow over your Power, is yours at last.

  The Golden Light fades, the blast over, and the Domain of Hope remains, forever, in the Void where the old IR once was.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz appears at the side of Talindra near Hazen and smiles glowing with the light of the New IR, "Success... and a new lease on life... we have much to be thankful for..."

Iuz sends a message to the Taraakians, "We thank you for your help... to bring us hope... and faith... I for one wish to form a pact of trade and goodwill... your people are always welcome within the Chorazin and the new world... My wife Talindra wished to call Iuz, but I shall call it soemthing more.. to honor your help... and our sacrifice... it shall be Taraak... in honr of you."

Iuz smiles a gentle smile still glowing, "This change will take some getting used to..." as he demonstrates the ease of 12th level magic... beginning to transport his people home... "but the evil remains... in the God Emperor... Melkor... and all those that wish us ill... but we can rebuild..."_

*OOC:* That was a Care Bears moment Edena that rocked...!!!!!  I am assuming I have 12th level magic and my New Power will simply be the Nation of Chorazin... the Firelanders still kicking... along with the Eternal Empire now living it up on Taraak


----------



## The Forsaken One

Hmmm, I gotta go for some groceries now so I'll respond woth some IC posting later today.

(GREAT POST BTW!!)

But Edena, you correctly posted that I wasn't in the domain of hope.
Am I now since I wasn't planning to....

And I most certainly hope I didn't turn good.. juck...

So where is my PC now, dead in the void since she wasnt in the Domain of hope?

Alive in the domain of hope with Athas and the whole sphere?

Alive and GOOD (Juck) in the domain op hope?

Alive and with a own sphere outside of the domain of hope in the void?

In what kind of situation am I?

I'd like to know that. Handy for the posts later on.

I was hoping not to get stuck in the domain of hope since I could smell the massive goodness there coming from over a mile away 

I hoped that my gamble would leave me outside of it and seperate from what would come to suffice there even if it would destroy me in the process.

Independent is what I planned to be. But hell if I got consumed by the Domain of Hope I guess I'll just have to live with that... But the first thing I'm doing is asking the lrod of the Realm Hazen to grant me a unique piece that is inherently neutral.

There I'll build his city, I'll have some nice laws that are inherent there like no violence or war can be made there. Just impossible by magic to do so.

Interesting how that would be, I hope I would have the honour of my formians constructing that capital if I would may call it such of the domain of hope.

You tell me where I stand and from there I'll gotalk to William and you some more 
You know I stayed outside of the domain of hope for a reason.

A reason to be a bit special of that adn to suffer another fate then the rest. A gamble but keeps things special.

I like to be special 

-------------------------------

Can I create something out of the void? out of nothingness with my powers and 12th for example?

Would be fun 

and give me a month long headache to come up with something worthy.

WIlliam, good time for a name of the Realm 

if I am allowed to construct the city if I am inside.

I would be honored and I can think up of a name if you'd like 

That would be a honor, to create that city and to build it and design it.
And maybe even name it


----------



## William Ronald

*WOW!!!!!!!  The Song of Life Triumphant*

Edena:

I will have to go out to breakfast soon.  However, as I am waiting for family to arrive, I read the IR and here are the first reactions.

____________________________________________________

As the Demiplane of Hope grows, Hazen shouts for joy.  The fear and sorrow he felt at the destruction of Realmspace, Greyspace, Mystaraspace, Athasspace, and Krynnspace is vanished.

"Glory to the Eternal and the powers of god in the highest.  May you bless us all, especially our Taraakian brothers.  This is more than I could have dreamed.  Thank you, thank you,"  Hazen says, tears of joy flowing down his face as he hugs his wife Sarai and their five children, their spouses, and a score of grandchildren.

Hazen spots Ian Icarus Lannon, Acting President of the United Commonwealth of Toril.  He runs over to him, gives him a bear hug, and lifts him in the air.  "It is good to see you, Lannon!!"

Lannon has tears in his eyes.  "Is this possible?  I saw my grandfather, and I thought I saw Ian Payne.  I did not know it was possible to be this happy."

"I thought such joy could not be felt outside of the presence of the Eternal," Hazen says.  "Yet it is.  Only the joy of the Eternal's presence can possibly exceed this.  This is a Wonder beyond words."

"The Taraakians will ever be welcome here as brothers, our friends, and defenders of life itself.  I am humbled by what they accomplished."

"Lannon, I will be back soon.  If I see Ian Payne, I will bring him back here.  Meet my wife Sarai, my daughter Jolene,...."
Hazen gives a long introduction to his family then laughs.

He embraces Shyntara and lifts her into the air.  He does the same with a startled Prince Corond and a surprised Kessel Gnomeworks.

He embraces Kalanyr and Siobhan, Aurican, Thayadon Fasfoni, Silver Phase, Vaeregoth, and all the other leaders of the great nations and worlds.  He blesses them, dances with them, and sings.  As an Angel, Hazen finally has a musical voice to match his spirit.

The song is heard, and picked up by the Angels.  The composer of the Song of Life in a world near Athas,  Turricoren Lival, a gigantic preying mantises, finishes his composition.  The Song of Life, completed at last, is song by him and the people of his world.  The song blends with that of the Hazen and others, who pick up on the composition.

Throughout the Demiplane of Hope, the Song of Life is played and sung in a way that leaves its creator overwhelmed, tears streaming down his face.  The sound of joy is heard throught the Demiplane of Hope.

OOC:  I will post again later with details on the powers I control.

This was wonderful, Edena.  The writing was magnificent.  I felt the hope of the people of the IR as I read your post.

Now, I guess you will found out how many Angels can dance on the Plane of Hope. 

Tokiwong: A very noble gesture.  I think Taraak is already used,but maybe a name based on it will do.  The Taraakians will likely approve, as will Taraak himself.
____________________________________________________

Hazen responds briefly to Iuz's speech, embracing him and Tallindra.

"I thank you, Lord Iuz the Brave, for your courage and your sacrifice.  Let there be peace amongst our peoples.  The Taraakians are ever welcome amongst us."


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* How about Taraakus... that works... yeah that was cool...

_Iuz smile a gentle smile still glowing, "There will be peace between our peoples... there will be growth and communictation.  We have a second chance we must not squander it.  My people even now prepare for for their first election... even now our scholars are reviewing a new Constittution for our peoples... we have faith... we have life... and now we must use it to the full extent of our will.  Even now, my Talindra carries my unborn son, he will have a future to live in... and I a pleased."

Iuz sends a second message to the Taraakians, "I offer you peace and brotherhood... perhaps marriages between our peoples to cement our bonds... to live with one another is to learn... and our cultures can be better for it..."

Iuz then turns an arched brow to Hazen, "A dancing Angel... impressive... you continue to surprise me."_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE AFTERMATH*

Anabstercorian is freed of his agreement with the God Emperor, freed by the great explosion and alteration in reality.

  He is a slave to the God Emperor no more.

  - - -

  The taraakian destroyers blast their way into Ravenloft, fighting their way through the defenses of the Mists (which fight them all the way in.)

  The taraakians scour the former Domain of Melkor, seeking out all of the 70 million of the people of Oerth who were entrapped here.

  They find most of them, still alive.
  Those that became undead or were killed, are resurrected.

  Those few lost to other Domains, are yielded up by the Domain Lords - the Domain Lords do not wish a fight with the taraakians.

  Even though the taraakians do not have the strength to take on and defeat the entire Demiplane of Dread, they have strength enough, and the Darklords want none of it.

  The taraakians then return all 70 million of Ravenloft's prisoners to the Demiplane of Hope, where they experience the ecstasy and joy that the others felt - a golden light enwraps them for many long minutes, the aftermath of the great explosion bequeathing to these new people the joy and wonder that was experienced by everyone else.

  - - -

  The Dark Powers invite Zouron the Dark back to Ravenloft, commenting dryly that the Domain of Hope is not his proper place.
  But, state the Dark Powers, it is up to Zouron.
  If he returns, he will become a Darklord again.

  If he does not return, his Domain will collapse.

  Melkor's Domain, now swept clean of prisoners, and with the Shade therein slain by the taraakians, collapses and ceases to exist.

  - - -

  The taraakians enter the Domain of Hellmaster Phibrizzo, and lay down the law to him.

  Allenthrellus and Thracia communicate:

  You are the one that murdered hundreds of worlds, and murdered our friends and allies, Hellmaster.

  Therefore, you have one of two choices:

  You may remain here.  If you do, we will not bother you again.  
  Neither will anyone else - the Five Touches have been overthrown, and nobody from Oerth or anywhere else will be coming to this place to be your prisoners.

  Or, you may come with us, but in that case you must agree to our terms, and those are harsh.

  You are our prisoner, and your people are our prisoners.
  You are condemned to death, with the sentence considered suspended, but not revoked.
  Revocation of the death sentence will depend upon your behavior and how willingly you help us.

  You will aid us in repairing each and every world you damaged or destroyed with your Red Goo.
  Your people will aid us in repairing those worlds.
  You will never again use Red Goo, create Red Goo, or otherwise have anything to do with Red Goo or it's byproducts.
  You will publicly apologize to all those you have harmed.
  You will publicly apologize to all those you have caused to die, once they are raised from the dead.
  You will forfeit your entire treasury and all your possessions to us.

  Your people will be our subjects from now on.
  Your people will abide by our laws from now on.
  You and your people will be integrated into the Taraakian Star Empire, and placed in quaranteen, until we are sure it is safe to allow you to leave said quaranteen.
  You will be monitored, observed carefully, as will all your people, until we are sure it is safe to allow you to once more roam freely as you would.

  We consider these generous terms, considering you and your people murdered billions, and their blood cries out to our blood for retribution.

  If you reject these terms, which are not negotiable, then you will be allowed to remain here, in Ravenloft.
  Here, you will have all the freedom you wish, and we will not bother you - the Dark Powers are a prison as sure and final as our most secure fastnesses.

  The choice, is yours.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz offers a hand to his returned people and gives them safe transport to Taraakus... and Chorazin... where they can rest, party, and recuperate... then party some more.  And of course the Firelanders are teaching everyone on Taraakus what a proper orgy is..._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers to Forsaken One, who made it possible*

Forsaken One posted:

  And I most certainly hope I didn't turn good.. yuck... 

  ANSWER:

  Vaeregoth is whatever alignment you want her to be.
  So is every other PC in the IR.


  So where is my PC now, dead in the void since she wasnt in the Domain of hope? 

  ANSWER:

  Athas is now entirely within the Domain of Hope.
  So, thus, is your entire Power.
  So, thus, is Vaeregoth.

  Alive and GOOD (yuck) in the domain op hope? 

  ANSWER:

  Alive, and whatever alignment you want her to be.

  Alive and with a own sphere outside of the domain of hope in the void? 

  ANSWER:

  Alive, and within the Domain of Hope.
  Not within a Crystal Sphere.  There are no Crystal Spheres in the Domain of Hope.
  The Domain of Hope is like our own galaxy, and operates under the normal time-space principals, except that - for the moment - it has only 7 stars.

  In what kind of situation am I? 

  ANSWER:

  A position of power.
  On half of Athas, you are the supreme power, and you may remake reality there as you please.
  The Veiled Alliance holds the other half of Athas.

  The other three worlds of the star system, and their moons, are their own Domains, and the rulers of those worlds are setting things up as they wish.
  They offer friendship and peace to Athas and her peoples.


  I was hoping not to get stuck in the domain of hope since I could smell the massive goodness there coming from over a mile away  
  I hoped that my gamble would leave me outside of it and seperate from what would come to suffice there even if it would destroy me in the process. 

  ANSWER:

  The Diadem of Dreams can remove you from the Domain of Hope, and recreate Athas in it's own Crystal Sphere, in the normal reality of the Spheres.
  This will use up the Diadem of Dreams, and this feat cannot be duplicated again, either by you or anyone else.

  Independent is what I planned to be. But hell if I got consumed by the Domain of Hope I guess I'll just have to live with that... But the first thing I'm doing is asking the lord of the Realm Hazen to grant me a unique piece that is inherently neutral.

  ANSWER:

  Hazen is NOT the Lord of the Realm.
  Hazen is NOT the Lord of the Domain of Hope.
  Hazen is ONLY Lord of the Kevellond League, and that is the only place where he dictates the rules.
  Elsewhere, the IR Powers dictate the rules in their own realms, as is their right.
  That includes you.  Especially you. 


  I like to be special  

  ANSWER:

  You are special, IC and OOC.

  What Vaeregoth did, in giving the Diadem of Dreams to the taraakians - that act of faith and hope, that sacrifice - will forever enshrine Vaeregoth in Legend.
  Tens of thousands of years from now, people will look back on the legendary Queen of the Hive, and her great Pact with the taraakians, and the subsequent miracle.

  And of course Vaeregoth would not have done this thing, if you the player had not allowed it.
  You made the choice that saved them all from being killed, Forsaken One.


  Can I create something out of the void? out of nothingness with my powers and 12th for example? 

  ANSWER:

  You can.  
  You can expand the Demiplane of Hope.
  You are currently in the Demiplane of Hope, which itself is inside the great Sphere of Annihilation, co-existing with it in the Prime Material Plane, the Ethereal Plane, and the Astral Plane.

  However, outside of the Demiplane of Hope, normal stuff (for lack of a better phrase) cannot be created inside of a Sphere of Annihilation.

  If you go outside of the Sphere, into the normal reality of the Spheres or the Planes, you can create whatever your 12th level magic will allow.


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Wow. 
You have excellent narrative ability Edena.

IC-
Kalanyr stands beside Siobhan his arms around her

" My love, it seems that peace and happiness are possible. So much that was wrong has been undone. I do believe we have a wedding to organise and a flying city to build. Thank freedom. But we must remember the price of Freedom is eternal vigilance there will be always those who wish to destroy and enslave." 

Of course such words seem less sensible coming from a Solar bouncing around all over the place doing cartwheels and dancing,tumbling and singing.

Robots with sentience and free will wandering around in the background, with strange flying serpents and faerie and a few celestials do not exactly add to the solemnous of the occassion either.

The fact that they are standing on a huge floating landmass with as yet undefined terrain and unwritten reality does at least add a little to the feeling of joy and hope.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

TO TOKIWONG, HAZEN, AND FORSAKEN ONE

  Heh.

  The people of Toril could help you with the orgy part, Tokiwong, and the Church of Toril offers that help at once!

  The taraakians make the Pact with Chorazin and the new world, with the Kevellond League, and with the Hive Cluster (if Vaeregoth wishes it.)

  - - -

  TO SERPENTEYE

  My regrets to you, Serpenteye.
  I'm afraid the God Emperor missed out on the fun, as it were.

  He can return and resume his rulership of the Union of the Worlds, alongside of Kas - but first Kas has to give him permission to reenter his own realm!

  You roleplayed the God Emperor well, and you have my praise for it.
  In this particular scenario, though, his stance proved counterproductive, and thus the God Emperor was left out of the grand event.

  However, the God Emperor is still the God of the Aerdi, they still worship him fully, and the Union of Oerth is more powerful and prosperous than ever before.

  - - -

  TO MELKOR

  Melkor, I hope you do not feel bad.

  They all almost died.
  They escaped by a hair, the thinnest hair.
  Anabstercorian, Iuz, and Vaeregoth saved them.

  I was prepared to end the IR with the total destruction and annihilation of everything, and the total kill of all the PCs, NPCs, and people in it.
  Indeed, until this morning, I was not sure of the outcome, and what I would have to write.
  Only at the VERY end, did I realize they had saved themselves.

  It was that close.

  Lord Melkor is free again.

  Although he is reduced to a demipower, he can grow in strength again.

  Not all the Shade are dead.  Only those in this part of the Spheres.
  The Plane of Shadow is infinite, and I'm sure Melkor can always find more Shade, and rebuild his power.


----------



## Serpenteye

OOC: Awesome, Edena, absolutely awesome. 

__________

Alone in the void the God Emperor smiles. It had been a narrow escape, a dangerous gamble, but in the end everything had turned out well for the Union and now they stood more powerful than ever, even if he personally was locked out of his own empire. Temporarily locked out. 
 A great sphere of nothingness floated beneath him, now sated and stopped in its growth. Billions had died in that, even if their deaths had been undone in the demiplane of hope, he could still hear their souls cry out in agony and feel the residue of their deaths.
 Beyond that was the sphere that held most of his attention and continually foiled his attempts to enter it. Time and again he extended his power towards it, probing, searching for a way of entry, he no longer bothered trying to batter trough it. Resigned, he leaned back on the throne he had conjured and sent out a telepathic call to the inside of the plane.

"Kas, my one equal, open the sphere for me. Let me in. Our people still need my guidance, the time of danger has not yet passed."

"Anabstercorian, my servant, let me in. You cannot refuse my order and even if you could you should not. Ilsensine will still hold you to your oath, and so will the Eternal One and Asmodeus."

"Mina, servant of my servant, let me in. The contract your master signed binds you too."

"Vaeregoth, weaver of dreams, let me in. I cannot order you but I will plead to your gratitude. I fought for you, now you have the oppertunity to repay me."

"Hazen, Angel, let me in. Did you not forgive my past deeds? Let me see my daughter once again."

"Everyone, let me in. My negotiations caused you no harm. I realised from the beginning that Anabstercorians sacrifice would balance my greed, and I made his sacrifice possible. You have no reason to not allow me to rejoin with my people."


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz watches his people celebrate on a rolling hill overlooking the foundations for a new city.. overhead the flying city of Chorazin hovering many thousands of feet up... he smiles... "Let them celebrate for now... they have much to be thankful for..."

Talindra nodded, "We owe you everything..." she kissed him on the cheek.

Iuz shook his head no, "Everyone contributed... it was no single effort but the will of the many... Taraakus shall stand as a testament to that will... the Taraakians have accepted our bond... now we must move forward..."

Talindra smiled watching the orgy, "The people at least have a home..."

"Let us see that it stays that way..." Iuz replied..._


----------



## Kalanyr

Have to talk to Black Omega about the exact conditions set in the Twilight Coalition.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*I am the moderator of the IR no more, but I am your friend for always*

Yours Truly smiles at you all.

  Yours Truly listens to your compliments.

  Yours Truly is truly happy.

  Yours Truly feels appreciated.

  Yours Truly is vindicated against those who denounced him as a Gamer and a Person.

  Yours Truly smiles at you all, at the friends that you are.

  Yours Truly hopes he has left a legacy that will be long remembered, at least on the ENBoard.

  - - -

  Yours Truly knows that if you wish to continue the IR, you have the capability to do so.

  You do not need Yours Truly to do it.

  Yours Truly hopes you do.  
  Hopes you continue the IR. 
  Hopes the IR lasts for some time to come.

  - - -

  Yours Truly then waves to you all, turns, and walks away.

  Yours Truly has finally earned the right to walk off into the Sunset.

  Yours Truly expresses gratitude to you all, that you made this possible.

  - - -

  It is a blazing, glorious, red Sunset, and the clouds echo the setting sun's light back in myriad hues of white, red, and purple.

  Yours Truly walks into that Sunset.
  Going in happiness.
  Going in inner peace.

  Yours Truly slowly disappears into the Sunset.


----------



## Kalanyr

I'd like to thank you for taking the time and trouble to run this, it must have been highly stressful at times. But you managed to keep this game together through it all. 

Thank you, Edena. 

- Kalanyr


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:*  Edena... is leaving whoa... well man have fun... I hope you come back now you hear...

_Iuz feels a pang of loss... and somewhere he feels soemthing leaving... he can't help but looks for a breif moment... "he will be missed..." he utters more to himself then anyone..._


----------



## Kalanyr

And now I'm going to bed (it being 1 AM here it seems like a good idea to me.). Try not to kill my Power/the Demiplane/Multiverse while I'm asleep please.  Goodnight all.

BlackOmega- Check your email when you get the opportunity please.


----------



## The Forsaken One

See ya around Edena, wanna bet you can't rid yourself of this 

And we'll always worship your moderating powers hehe.

btw, wanna play your Edena Character now?

You can you know


----------



## Festy_Dog

The grand marble table has a new home once again. For what is hoped to be the last time it has been moved to the top of the grandest spire within the Suel Empire.

The spire is tall, white and elegantly curved, maintaining an almost impossible state of balance. Silver Phase sits back in his tall chair and looks around at his comrades.

"Friends, it has appeared that we've made it," he says joyously, "We have all the knowledge and lore of the Suel here around us!"

The others are content, they too have what they want.

"Well, I guess we don't need to make war any more," Obmi said in a somewhat confused manner.

"Not at all," replied Lenaurae.

"We can place our focus on running this place now," stated James.

Bobo burped loudly, gripping a huge keg of ale in both hands. The room revurberated for a moment then calmed. Everyone laughed, Durgrim the loudest before declaring a drinking competition with Bobo.

"Don't rule me out," added Obmi.

"I think I'll attempt it as well, though a scary tradition among dwarves it seems to be," Kcyldyei pipes in.

Silver Phase stretches in his chair, he is still a mithril construct and a powerful one at that. He stands up and while everyone continues talking and joking he leaves for the vast amount of reading he has ahead of him in the archives of the restored Suel Empire. He smiles, remembering that he should put together some trade contracts and other things for the Taarakians.

"Hey Khelarque," he calls over his shoulder.

"Two steps ahead of you, sir," replies a well preserved liche behind a laptop, "I'm putting the documents together now. You go start your reading."

And so he did.

*I originally came to the EnWorld boards when Kal told me about the IR at school. Edena, this being my first experience of a message board game I am honoured to have come this far in it and helped to allow to you walk off valiantly into the sunset. First impressions last, and so I will always think of your excellant moderation abilities when you are mentioned, and the overall success with which the 3rd IR was played. Thanks for the great introduction to message boards. See you around, eh? *


----------



## Kalanyr

*Warning: Humour from a tired teenager*

Kalanyr's dancing around is interrupted by a messenger who is yelling and screaming

" Kalanyr! Do _something_, Ivid is building Rauxes-of-his-dreams everywhere and Kerpatis is turning everything into giant fun mazes. Do something please I'm sure I'm not the only one that doesn't want to end up living in Rauxes-The-Fun-Maze-and-House-of-Mirrors."

Kalanyr sighs

"Why did I know this would happen?" 

And now goodnight for real.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena.*

Wanna run a forth IR in Autumn at the end of the year.

I'm sure alot of us will return to it. We seem very dedicated and caught up in this game.

Let us now rebuild and reshape our worlds and look upon it when its finished.

btw very cool I got a unlimited supply of realitychanges in my own domain.
Yeah 

-----------------

I'm currently mailing William with quite a grand and prestigious plan.
Could create some fun stuff


----------



## Creamsteak

What went on while I was aleep?

<<The entire plane of hope looks at Sanctus and laughs.>>

I guess it doesn't matter now.

Sanctus dies, mind and body. It was his will to finally die. It was his will to finally be ended in life and death. A single scrap of paper, titled: Notes on the Mana Fortress, is blown off his desk by the wind. It floats off in circles, and in leaps, and bounds. When it finally ends its movement, it is in front of a young elf, of fifty years old. He picks up the paper, and looks over it. "Wow... someone sure put a lot of work into this. Maybe I should hold onto it in case it is important.

*So, who all is coming to the funeral?*


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase and cohort attend.


----------



## Serpenteye

A happy ending, but also a sad one. I'm going to miss you and the IR, it's been a wonderful time. Thank you, Edena. Thank you all.


----------



## Serpenteye

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> So, who all is coming to the funeral? *




The God Emperor will come, if he's invited.


----------



## The Forsaken One

I'm expecting alot of postings to complete and desbribe all the plans.

If it's up to me were gonna see a new demiplane springing into existance and a cool project come to completion


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz will be present... as will Talindra... his people on Taraakus busy constructing the Hall of Heroes.. deidcated to all who endured and perished in the conflicts... up to date.... Sanctus Punitor will be honored..._


----------



## The Forsaken One

Serpenteye, if my plan comes to fruition I have a job for you 

You'll have a AL change to LN..... that would happen...

But I might think you might like the job for it coems with great prestige and great responsibility.

But I think I can entrust a god with that, someone who has never failed in their duty and obligations and promises to me.

I'll give you the plan and offer the job if William and I work this out.


----------



## Creamsteak

My plans are to construct the Mana Fortress and then try and find out how to move this gigantic sphere of annihilation off of us.

Mr. Draco,

Everyone is invited.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Creamstake, the sphere of annihilation is a blessing.

The domain of hope can expand endlessly within it and no outside threats can enter it.

Nothing can move through nothing, through the void exept maybe one who coltrolls nothingness and everything and reshaped it 

But that would take a god  a god of dreams and we are working on that and that would at least take another IR to accomplish


----------



## Creamsteak

Well... If anyone wants to run a Rokugan game like the IR, I will be involved if you start after the 10th of July. Here are some of the schools you can select from in the version I am designing. I still need to do all the territories on the maps. The Industrial Rating is the rating of how much industry that school can perform. A rating of 10 gives a player 4 PL per turn. A rating of 20 gets a player 5 PL per turn. I'll open up a thread to talk about it...

	Power Level	Industrial Rating	Allignment	Clan
Kuni School (Shugenja/Witch Hunter)	10	10	Non-Evil	Crab
Hiruma School (Shadow Scout)	10	10	Non-Evil	Crab
Hida School (Hida Defender)	20	10	Non-Evil	Crab
Asahina School (Shugenja)	10	10	Any	Crane
Kakita School (Iaijutsu Master)	10	10	Any Lawful	Crane
Daidoji School (Daidoji Bodyguard)	20	10	Any Lawful	Crane
Tamori School (Shugenja)	10	10	Any	Dragon
Togashi School (Tattooed Monk)	10	10	Any Lawful	Dragon
Hitomi School (Tattooed Monk)	10	10	Any Lawful	Dragon
Mirumoto School (Mirumoto Niten Master)	20	10	Any Lawful	Dragon
Kitsu School (Shugenja)	10	10	Any	Lion
Matsu School (Singh Rager)	10	10	Any Lawful	Lion
Akodo School (Akodo Champion)	20	10	Lawful Good	Lion
Agasha School (Shugenja)	10	10	Any	Phoenix
Asako School (Henshin Mystic)	10	10	Any Lawful	Phoenix
Isawa School (Void Disciple)	10	10	Any Neutral	Phoenix
Shiba School (Shiba Protector)	20	10	Any	Phoenix
Soshi School (Shugenja)	10	10	Any	Scorpion
Yogo School (Shugenja)	10	10	Any	Scorpion
Shosoro School (Ninja Spy)	10	10	Non-Chaotic, Non-Good	Scorpion
Bayushi School (Bayushi Deciever)	20	10	Non-Lawful	Scorpion
Iuchi School (Shugenja)	10	10	Any	Unicorn
Utaku School (Battle Maiden)	10	10	Any Lawful	Unicorn
Shinjo School (Kishi Charger)	10	10	Any	Unicorn
Moto School (Moto Avenger)	20	10	Any Good	Unicorn
Mantis School (Mantis Mercenary)	10	10	Any Neutral	Mantis
Bear School (Bear Warrior)	10	0	Any	None
Blade School (Blade Dancer)	10	0	Any Lawful	None
Eunuch School (Eunuch Warlock)	10	0	Any Evil	None
Shapeshifter School (Shapeshifter)	10	0	Any	None
Kensei School (Weapon Master)	10	10	Any	None
Yakuza School (Yakuza)	10	10	Non-Chaotic, Non-Good	None
Shadowlands (Maho-Bujin)	50	0	Taint (10)	Taint
Shadowlands (Maho-Tsukai)	50	0	Taint (4)	Taint


----------



## GnomeWorks

Well, I must say that, while I wasn't very active near the end, this has been one helluva game.

Thanks, Edena, and thanks to everyone else.  It has definitely been an experience to remember... and I won't ever look at a map of Oerth the same way again...

---

Kessel GnomeWorks looks around.

"Well... it's over.  Finally, over."

"But it's been difficult.  Whenver we see one who had died, whenver we read the history we mangled... we must remember the past.  For those who forget the past are doomed to repeat it.  Certainly we now have everything we could ever want," He motions to the demiplane in general. "But there are always those lurking in the shadows, those that hunger for power or control.  Are they rare, in this place?  Most certainly!  I would not think that someone would show up so soon after peace is attained..."

His voice trails off.  He stops, shakes himself, then continues on in a louder voice.

"Remember the past, dear friends.  Forgive, but never forget.  Evil still lurks outside this place, darkness yet remains.  While it shall be a long time, it shall strike again - have no doubt of that.  It shall."

He sighs.

"But, of course, my words shall not be heeded now.  We shall grow complacent, and forget all that has transpired here.  The generations that shall come after us will be ignorant of all that has happened.  And although it may be a different set of circumstances, this shall all happen again... but not necessarily with the same ending."

His voice grows more quiet, more of a whisper.

"Even as this place is perfect, the epitomy of happiness and joy, there are those who cannot live in such conditions.  Some thrive upon the uncertainty of life, upon the possibilities that an uncertain world and fate can have.  Others... require evil, hatred, and death to survive."

"We have seen, many things in the last several months.  We have seen the development of nuclear weaponry.  Powerful magics that even Vecna had not had access to.  Strange new technological advances that we have today that, had we found them even two years ago, we would have been incredibly baffled.  We have seen deeds both great and terrible.  We have seen the purest good and the vilest evil, the truest law and the utmost chaos."

"Yet, through it all, we have persevered."

He pauses, and mutters to himself. "Gods, where am I going with this?"

He shakes his head, then continues. "Once more, I warn you.  Remember the past, for those who do not are condemned to repeat it.  Forgive, but never forget.  In the times to come, our memories will fade... but the evil, my dear friends, will never fade completely."

"And that is all."


----------



## Mr. Draco

WOW, edena, I just got back from a study session to read that, and I'm astonished.  That was amazing.  Now to type up an ic response.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I just finished reading everything...wow...although i'll decide Hellmaster's fate a little later, considering I had about 5 minutes to weigh the possibilities 

Creamsteak, i'll join in the game, taking:  "Shadowlands (Maho-Bujin) 50 0 Taint (10) Taint" and is it possible to take Daigotsu, Lord of the Shadowlands as my PC?  (Also, I noticed they don't have any technology?  Will they have some other bonus to offset this?  Even if they don't I want to play them *evil grin*)


----------



## Serpenteye

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye, if my plan comes to fruition I have a job for you
> 
> You'll have a AL change to LN..... that would happen...
> 
> But I might think you might like the job for it coems with great prestige and great responsibility.
> 
> But I think I can entrust a god with that, someone who has never failed in their duty and obligations and promises to me.
> 
> I'll give you the plan and offer the job if William and I work this out. *




His alignment is already LN, he is extremely lawful in pursuing his goal of power and does not let morals or philosophy (good or evil) interfere with his dedication.

He might be willing to work for you, it depends on the job and wether it will increase his power.

_________Creamsteak wrote:
Everyone is invited.
_________


Since someone invited him I assume the God Emperor can now enter the domain of hope.  He'll return to the Union and resume his work there. 
He will attend the funeral.
____

I might be willing to play in the Rokugan IR. I know nothing of the setting, so I suppose I will have to research it on the web. Do you know any good sites?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I forgot to add, if Phibrizzo stays in Ravenloft, the God-Emporer is invited to become his equal partner in his domain...if that happened Serpenteye, what would you think about it?


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena.*

Even thought about putting this in book form?

Writing a novel about the IR and its history?

You got the plot, the happenings, the dialogues, the decisions and the drama of epic proportions right here.

You would need to catalogue it and write it all down into one whole story.

You could write a really thick and big novel about this baby with the dialogues added and the actions and battles added and more and elaborated described like you would do.

Now that would kick ass.

Just a thought


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I agree with Forsaken One's comment...however, I think Edena would have to get ALOT of permission from several companies to use their trademark chars (if he wanted to sell it?)...which honestly I doubt several would let him use...unless you just changed their names and write a small description in the front to help realize what char it was originally, although that may make the IR lose some of its flavor


----------



## Tokiwong

Either way it was definitely a roller coaster ride... very fun and kept me going even when frustrated...


----------



## Mr. Draco

The golden, blinding light surrounded Kas, embraced Kas.  Then it began to fade.  As the light began to allow normal sight, Kas saw something incredible.  His home.

He blinked his eyes to be sure it was real.  The scene didn't change.  There still stood the ancient, yet familiar, cottage that he knew from another life, thousands of years ago.  The two hills on the far side were exactly as he remembered them, from times when he would play there with his sister.  Nearer to the house, he could make out a garden, with a myriad of plants, carefully tended.  He could hear his family's horses from inside of the small barn.  He could smell the aroma of freshly baked bread wafting through the windows.  It was exactly as he remembered it.  

_Exactly as it was when he went out hunting that day.  Thousands upon untold thousands of years ago, Kas, the boy, left to gather nuts from the grove of trees.  He had heard loud shouting, and a loud explosion.  When he returned, he found the remains of the house, shattered and smoldering, with similar smoke rising up from the horizon where the rest of the villagers had homes.  Kas saw the corpse of his sister, burnt almost beyond recognition, lying, as if tossed haphazardly against the broken remians of the fence.  He saw the body of his mother, by then only a burnt skeleton with carrion birds fighting each other for the last remanants.  He saw a crowd of soldiers, and a robed man, standing in a circle, watching something, and laughing.  Kas ran forward, not heeding for his own safety, to find out what it was.  He reached the circle in time to find that it was his father in the center, forced into combat with a demon-beast and obviously loosing.  Kas, still unnoticed, tried to push through, only to watch in vain as the demon-beast tired of playing with its victim, and tore Kas' father's throat out.  And began to feed.

Kas screamed in terror and emotional pain.  Finally the soldiers took notice.  The one nearest him shoved him back and down.  Kas landed in the mud and ashes that used to be his home.  And cried.

Meanwhile, as the soldiers made camp, one walked up and placed the point of his sword at Kas' back, he could feel the wicked blade piercing his skin and drawing blood.

"Vecna, what should we do with the runt here?"  the soldier called out, pressing down on his blade slightly more, eliciting a gasp of pain from Kas.

"Leave him to starve," came the reply from the robed man.

Kas felt the blade lift up, it had only left a slight wound.  Then, he felt the warrior's grip on his collar.  As the soldier lifted the still weeping Kas from the ground, his hands felt something in the mud.  He recognized the feel of his father's hunting dagger, and cluthed it with thoughts of revenge running through his mind.  As he found himself back on his feet after the soldier let him go, he spun around, driving the dagger towards the man's knee with both hands.  The dagger hit the metal armor, then slid through.

The soldier let out a scream as he bent down and clutched his knee in agony.  Kas pulled the dagger out, and stabbed the man in the neck.  His spinal colum severed, the soldier dropped, instantly dead.  Kas turned around towards the rest of the group in time to see a crossbow quarrel fired straight at him.  With no time to dodge, he closed his eyes and made mental apologies to his mother, father, and sister for failing them.  One second passed.  Two seconds passed.  Three seconds passed and still he lived.  Kas opened his eyes to see the quarrel, hanging in the air, inches from his face, and the robed man slowly walking towards him.

"Such anger and violence, amazing in one so little.  Boy, you shall have a grand future at my side."

With that, the robed figure, the maniac known as Vecna, raised his hands, and Kas felt an unnatural sleep fall over him._

It looked just like this that day, the day he took me in.

His eyes searched the horizon, looking for any sign of the raiding party that had struck down his childhood and innocence that day.  And found nothing.

Suddenely, Kas realized that this was what could have been.  An image of a time gone right.

Kas, warrior from the arcane age, murderer of countless millions, leader of the Union of Worlds, God to billions, and father of the Cydian race dropped to his knees, and cried.

It seemed like an eternity had passed, when he felt a hand on his shoulder.

Looking back, he saw the sweet face and long brown hair that would have been his sister's, had she lived.

"Anabel, is it you?  Is it truly you?"

"Yes, you sily, who else would it be?  Now come, mother and father are waiting."

And so Kas experienced one of the many miracles that the Domain of Hope had wrought that day.  It had restored his family to him, and brough compassion back to his heart.

From that point onward, Kas spent a month out of every year with his true family, spending time stolen from them in another lifetime and another world.  His rule over the Union of Worlds continued with the God-Emperor, and they brought peace to their people, the word of faith in their pantheon to those who chose it throughout the multiverse, and the compassion of true mercy with Kas' judgements.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz Reborn...*

_The planet of Taraakus… continued in its new existence… there was plenty for all… and even long after the first elections, Lady Talindra Braegen was elected the first President of the Nation of Chorazin… Iuz had taken a role as a father and watcher of his people… The world is renowned for its artistry and aesthetic disciplines… 

Iuz smiled down from Chorazin as it sailed high in the clouds over the blue crystalline seas of Taraakus, he glanced to the young Taraakian prince at his side; “This is the  world we wrought.  It is built from the blood of the fallen now reborn… from the pain of the faithful… from the tears of the mothers who lost their children… to fathers who had to fight and die… to those who sacrificed all for a better tomorrow.  This is our birthright… the message that in a final flash of madness the Red Scourge showed me… that in pain we can triumph… but we must not allow such evil to envelop us totally or we shall destroy what we love most…”

The Taraakian nodded, “Aye, but the most important part is the path we take now.  Where do we go from here?  The choices are limitless, and we must make them…”

Iuz nodded, “I know.  We have taken the first steps, but the Journey of a thousand miles is not yet even close to an end.  But for today, it the end of the journey seems closer then it has ever felt…”_


----------



## Black Omega

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Well... If anyone wants to run a Rokugan game like the IR, I will be involved if you start after the 10th of July. Here are some of the schools you can select from in the version I am designing. I still need to do all the territories on the maps. The Industrial Rating is the rating of how much industry that school can perform. A rating of 10 gives a player 4 PL per turn. A rating of 20 gets a player 5 PL per turn. I'll open up a thread to talk about it...*




A few comments.

First off, Edena!  Dude!  Excellent job.  A really impressive climax with much dancing along the ragged edge of disaster.

Creamsteak,

Blade Dancers, Eunuch Warlocks, Shapeshifters, and Yakuza don't even exist in Rokugan, so you might want to drop them.  Kensei exist but not as a faction. Anyone totally dedicated to the mastery of one weapon qualifies.  There are criminal types but they are covered with rogues and Kolat.

Various other schools...Kuni school, Hida School, etc etc.  These are not really schools.  They are 'families' within clans.  I use the term family loosely because, for example, the Hida are not only those people decended from the first Hida, but also various vassels attached to the family who use the Hida name.

Maho-Bujin and Maho-Tsukai are just character classes, not factions.  Maho-Bujin are tainted fighters.  Maho-tsukai are tainted shugenja.  The Shadowland Horde is an Empire of oni, bakemono, tainted Maho-tsukai and bujin under the command of Daigotsu.  The Bloodspeakers are maho-tsukai under the command of Shahai and are more a force for chaos than then the Shadowland Horde.

The whole question of the IR and were it would start is an interesting one.  With the current chaos of the storyline it would be a good time to do it.  Both the Mantis and Unicorn are semi-outsider clans that would use technology to gain an edge.  The Ox are a minor clan under the control of the Kolat and the Kolat would love the IR as a way of overthrowing the celestrial order.  This is just a start, I'm sure more ideas will come to mind when I have time to sit down and think on it.  Rokugan could make for a very interesting IR.


----------



## Tokiwong

I seond that one Black Omega... good points all around...


----------



## Serpenteye

__________Sollir Furryfoot posted:
I forgot to add, if Phibrizzo stays in Ravenloft, the God-Emporer is invited to become his equal partner in his domain...if that happened Serpenteye, what would you think about it?
_____________


What do I think? I think it's a very generous offer, but I fail to see the profit in it. Ravenloft is a prison. Those who are imprisoned there are tortured for the amusement of the Dark Powers, domainlords are tortured forever.
 If my options are to stay in the Union of Worlds (hundreds of worlds both within and outside of the Demiplane of Hope), the primary God of billions (increasing exponentially) of Cydians  or to become a domainlord in Ravenloft I choose to stay in the Union.
 If I could share your power in Ravenloft, but still be free to travel outside it (we have 12th level magics) and remain the co-ruler of the Union of Worlds it might be worth considering. This is one of those times when we really need a moderator. 

____

I support the book-idea, but it's going to be a tremendous amount of work and the end result will certainly be fun for us, but will probably be too absurd for a larger audience. The IR was a great game, but it will be difficult to make it into a good book.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Supposedly I can move around Ravenloft if I wanted to, but the moderator would have to approve.  I am versed in the Ravenloft world, and for OOC knowledge there are Reality Wrinkles which fiends use themselves to move about domains in Ravenloft, effectively in those wrinkles, the fiends are their own domain lords...so technically we could conquer Ravenloft if the moderator approved.  Yes, we would research 12th level magic to escape Ravenloft if we want to, and we would form allies of the Vistani who can move at incredible speeds by controlling the mists, we could possibly enhance this power to escape as well.  If we get a transcendent Demi-Lich on our side, or similar, we could use their connection to another plane to form communications outside as well.  Course if there's another IR, this is all OOC knowledge 

Edit-Also, in the realms of Ravenloft the God-Emporer would have his desire of being the god of all portfolios...there is no one in his way, don't tick off the Vistani though...

And, we could basically change everything in reality in our domain


----------



## Anabstercorian

And where is Anabstercorian?  The Meddler?  The Sacrifice?  The Hero?

He's gone....

He's left the Demiplane of Hope.  He wants to find new worlds - New realms to conquer.  New lands to control.  New minds to devour.

He's still Anabstercorian.

Walking in to the sunset, Starfire Cannon in hand, DreamGuns holstered at his belt, unimaginable psionic power in his head, he WorldWalks away....  And away.

Where will the last Son of Ilsensine be found next?

Only he knows.

<< I've missed you, Staff.  Back to Penumbra for us. >>

I play to win.

I think we won!

*PELVIC THRUST.... OF V-V-V-VICTORY!!!*


----------



## Mr. Draco

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *So, who all is coming to the funeral? *




Kas will be there to honor the passing of a great companion in the struggle for survival.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

A simulacrum possessed by Hellmaster Phibrizzo will attend Sanctus' funeral (peacefully, non-aggressive, will not put up a fight at all)...in honor of him for being such a good ally when they were still on the same side...


----------



## The Forsaken One

Sollir, you can't research 12th there, the dark powers wouldn't let you.

You can never ever leave ravenloft unless the dark powers want to.
You are in there for ever.

Also you can't alter reality there, you can change some stuff here and there and you can take away some magic and technology but nothing more.

I recommend you read the ravenloft corebook before you start thinking about things the darkpowers would never you or that you even cannot do.

You've got a wrong idea about ravenloft.
It sucks, its hell and you are in it for ever.

I would recommend the Taraakian Idea... or ask them to kill you.
Death is really better than ravenloft.... even for a domain lord.

The only 2 ones that ever got out were because a greater god aided one and the other was better at his own demise then the dark powers were.

In there, you are screwed, anything you do that will make you happy, your ultimate desire will not come true, you will see it always before you but always just out of your graps.

You relaly musn't think that you will ever complete and fullfill your deepest wishes and desires there.

They will never come to pass, the dark powers won't grant them you so don't start hoping, you can still choose for death or another fate.

Or for ravenloft and eternal torture for never getting anything that you want.

And domainlords can't leave their domain..... they can't travel. They are trapped by the dark powers and they most certainly won't grant you anyway to gain 12th and escape.

Tke up the offer of the Taraakians.. in there you are doomed to eternal torture.. forever.

---------


WIlliam, awaiting your response


----------



## The Forsaken One

LOL, you got lucky Sollir btw.

If the dark powers really wanted to screw you over they could have done what I just read again in the ravenloft core book.

They would grant you a domain yeah...

A domain the size of a 9 by 9 by 9 foot chamber with 15 immortal and indestructible flies in there with you.

Now then they really screwed you for all eternity.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Epilogue*

The Union of Worlds lived on, both inside the Demiplane of Hope and outside it. If not for the Cydian transformation such an empire would have likely been impossible. It would have happened, like with so many great nations in the history of the multiverse, that the internal divisions would have grown and split the Union apart. The core could have become corrupt and decadent, and the colonies would have broken away. It might have lost its strength and ambition, and drifted away complacently on the winds of time, eventually stagnating and rotting away from the inside. Kas, the God Emperor and the Cydian transformation made that impossible.
 Instead, the Union grew. New colonies were joined to its territory, by trade, missionaries, bribes, coups or war. And where the Union grew the people soon became prosperous and happy, as they shared the magic and technology of the new rulers. Peaceful natives often chose to undergo cydian transformation and rebellious peoples were converted with force. In the end they were all better off.
 The cydian population continued to grow. With the supply of power infinite and without any need for sustenance the immortal cydians soon outgrew the vast territories of the Union and they started constructing great cities in uninhabited areas of the planes and the phlogiston. 

The God Emperor and Kas continued their rule of the Union, but the God Emperors firstborn daughter, Naganika, soon grew discontent with her position as an advisor without any real power. She realised that she could never overthrow the rule of the Gods, for even though her own power was incredible the God Emperor and Kas had at that time risen to greater Godhood and held the complete loyalty of their people. 
At the age of five she left and traveled the planes for decades, searching for a way to unlock her lost memories and powers. After a year of futile research in mount celestia she departed to the lower planes.  At the current time she has taken up residence in Baator, as a personal guest of a duke of hell.

The God Emperor has long since found Naganikas whereabouts and keeps her under surveillance, content in the knowledge that she must find her own path in her own way.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I still haven't decided Forsaken, but I think I can do some of the things I outlined above, besides, the Dark Powers might regurgetate me even then to allow me to cause more chaos , part of my decision of staying in Ravenloft depends on what the God-Emporer's reply is.

Also, if I choose to stay in Ravenloft, one month of my 11th level magic's time would be used to summon Ao's (from FR) avatar and the next month to switch our minds so that Phibrizzo has the might of Ao's avatar.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Sollir, you really think the dark poewrs would let you do that?

Why do you think Zouran has been in there for all those years with 11th?

Why Vecna couldn't escape himself.

Why NOONE ever could escape with 11th magic even.

The darkpowers are allknowing in their domain. 
There is NO escape.

I really suggest you read the core rule book 
No escape is no escape, jsut eternal torture in there waiting for you.


----------



## Serpenteye

_______-Forsaken One posted:
LOL, you got lucky Sollir btw. 

If the dark powers really wanted to screw you over they could have done what I just read again in the ravenloft core book. 

They would grant you a domain yeah... 

A domain the size of a 9 by 9 by 9 foot chamber with 15 immortal and indestructible flies in there with you. 

Now then they really screwed you for all eternity.
______________

Oh , that's funny! 

No, Sollir I recommend that you not take the teraakians up on their offer. Everyone in the IR, except you and Melkor, have 12th level magics, we might choose to rescue you from the Domains of Dread eventually. As servants of the teraakians it will take centuries for you to redeem yourselves in their eyes.

_
The God Emperor will remain in the Union, for now. I leave the domination of Ravenloft to you, and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas stood at the main square of the capital city of the Union of Worlds, Nyill.  A great crowd had gathered, with representatives from each of the worlds of the Union, and from any other faction that wished to be in attendance.

A quiet murmur could be heard from the crowd as the breeze blew through clear skies in the new age.

Unexpectedly, the doors to the grand building behind Kas swang open and as the God-Emperor walked out, a silence fell over the crowd, errupting a moment latter in applause and joy at his return.

Quickly though, silence fell once more as Kas prepared to speak.

"My people.  Cydians from countless worlds, I welcome you to your capital.  All of you know of the hardship that the fighting this past year has brought.  Many of you have lost relatives and friends.  Yet, the miracles of the Domain of Hope have brought back all that has been lost.  They have lifted our race, and our nation to prominence and enlightenment.  In a single instant, we accomplished that which would have taken hundreds of years, if not more.  It is with this in mind, that I have chosen to begin the lifebringer project."

Kas steped forward, upon reaching the center of the open area before the crowds, he stoped.  A section of the magically polished white marble ground raised up by two feet.  It was a circle, about ten feet in radius.  Kas steped into the center and drew his sword.  The ancient, transformed artifact glistened like a jewel in the sun, reflecting the power of millenia.  Kas took it in one hand and balanced it vertically, on its point, in the center of the circle.  The sword stood there, almost frozen in time for an instant, drawing the attention of all present.

The sword began to change, slowly starting liquify from the tip up.  As it did this, a gasp was heard from the crowd.  Finally, the hilt of the sword disappeared into the perfectly circular pool of electrosteel, two feet in radius, on the platform with Kas.

Then, another change came over it.  It flowed _upward_ into the form of a pole, miles upon miles high, and a single inch thick.  Then it began to spread out.  Like water poured into a glass takes the shape of its container, the liquid electrosteel began taking shape, the shape of a great tower, floating, a thousand feet above the ground.  Yet, it grew, the electrosteel liquid spreading out from the base of the tower to form roadways, and yet more buildings.  Even those reporters in the audience were to occupyied with the sight to remember to take notes.

Time passed, and none noticed.  The city still grew, with the tower in the center now being revealed as a single pillar, amongst many growing.

And still it grew.

Nearly an hour later, the city was finished.

Arranged in eight concentric circles, it had a radius of ten thousand miles.

The outer (first) ring was composed of great docking ports and hangars for starships.  They lead to recreational areas for the crew and visitors, restaurants, shopping centers, and more.

The second ring was composed of nature.  With sections of it covered with every type of climate imaginable, their limited size being made up for by the magical extensions into demiplanes.  There, one could enter an biosphere's demiplane, and explore it for an infinity of time, never finding an end to the life and beauty of it, until they wished to leave, at which point, the exit of the demiplane would appear in front of them.

Great bridges of electrosteel crossed over from the first ring to the third, with walkways down to each biosphere of the second ring.  The third ring was composed of housing for the city's residents, the great buildings affording every convineince that could be desired.

The fourth ring was a ring of creation.  In this ring, artists worked alonside great writers and poets, who in turn worked alonside great musicians.  This was a ring of inspiration for all who entered.

The fifth ring was a ring of research.  Here, scientists worked with mages and psionists, unraveling the secrets of the multi-verse.

The sixth ring was a ring of learning.  The entire ring served as the University of Worlds.  There, billions could study any subject or aspect of life they chose, under the tutelage of some of the greatest minds ever to live.

The seventh ring was a ring of peace.  Here, diplomats worked together to find a solution that would suit all.  Pointless bickering had no place here, and none committed themselves to it.

Beyond, in the center of the city, the final circle had a diameter of six thousand miles.  This was a place of worship.  Inside it stood a temple, considered by some to be the grandest in all of existance.  Each of the four sides of it exhibited a different form of architecture.  On one side could be seen the magnificent and awe-inspiring collums and pillars of the ancient greeks and romans from the gamma-world history.  On another side, could be seen the flowing, crystal-like beauty that the elves hold in such high regard.  On yet another side, could be seen the technical prescion of glass-steel and quantum filament, drawn up in precise angles.  On the final side, could be seen the ancient patterns of existance.  It appeared differently to each individual onlooker.  It's shape and colors determined by their own subcouncious minds.

This temple stretched upward for ten thousand miles.  Each side had an entrance.  A grand set of double doors that were always open.

Inside, it was not as a typical temple.  It was a library.  In its uncountable collection of books, it contained the entire knowledge and history of every living being in the Union of Worlds, and beyond.  Constantly new books were coming in from the colonists and explorers searching throughout the crystal spheres for life.  Yet, there were no racks of books.  The tomes stood in shelves along the walls.  The center of the building was taken up by a grand park.  It appeared like the countryside surrounding the original home of Kas.  With rolling hills leading into mountain ranges, and forests spreading quietly into tremendous medows.  At its center was a great lake.  The crystal clear waters seemed to stretch forever, with no bottom.  Those that drank from the lake were instantly healed of their afflictions and wounds.  Yet the lake never emptied.  At its center was a platform of white marble, a square, a thousand feet on each side.  There, in the exact center of the city, was the throne of Kas.

The throne was made of traces of every kind of material in existance, entertwined together.  From leaves to steel, to ice, to quantum filament, they were intertwined together, so that it was difficult to determine where each thread of material began, and where each one ended.

None were allowed to set foot on the platform, as it was sacred to an incredible level.  None that is, except Kas himself, and the God-Emperor.

"My people, this city shall be known as Kairath, or light-bringer.  It shall stand forever, as a testament to time.  It is my gift to our nation, the Union of Worlds."

_Time passed.  Years went by, and the Union was still prosperous.  

The city was populated by billions of Cydians and those of other races that wished to visit.  

Its biospheres became a great attraction for those seeking solitude and peace.  

The ring of creation fostered many reknown authors and composers.  As did the ring of research foster many great scientists and mages.  

The ring of learning, housing the University of Worlds became known as one of the greatest centers for learning that ever existed, drawing those from all races to take classes.

The ring of peace served as the meeting place where many treaties were signed by diplomats from recently discovered worlds, joining the Union.

The temple of Kas stood.  Its grand store of knowledge open for all that wished access.  Continually supplemented with newly discovered knowledge, its collection continued to expand, but never ran out of room.

The park at its center became known throughout the Union and beyond as a place of great solitude for those that wished it.

Kas disappeared from the scene, delivering his instructions for the Union through visions.  And meeting only the God-Emperor in person.

Many have journeyed to the lake to gaze upon his throne, in hopes of catching a glimpse of Kas.  Yet they have never seen him.  There are those that say they are looking in the wrong place.  They claim they have seen Kas.  They say that some nights, while wandering in desperation through the great park, with no hope or joy in their souls, they have come upon a small cottage near a forest and two hills.  There they say Kas himself invited them in for dinner.  They claim to have met his family, his father, mother, and sister.  They say that the food there, and joyous atmosphere raised their spirits, and gave them back hope.  None can say whether they tell the truth or not.  All attempts to find the cottage have failed.  Yet, perhaps if one day you find that hope and joy have left your soul and you come across this cottage in the park, do not be surprised, for in your desperation, you may have stumbled across the home of Kas._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*From Edena*

The following attend the funeral of Sanctus Punitor:

  Allenthrellus, Thracius, and an entire delegation of the Taraakian Star Empire
  The Queen of the Silver Hive
  President Erika Lesage and Interim President Lannon of the United Commonwealth of Toril
  Forrester, Speaker of the Humanoid Alliance (it's rejoined the United Commonwealth)
  Phasmus, Speaker of the NeoIllithid and Deep Illithid of Toril

  And the Shade of Ian Payne, the great hero of Toril, Patron Saint of the Church of Toril

  - - -

  There was one other effect of the Golden Blast.
  Forrester's elven concubine is fully restored, in mind and body, to normalcy.

  Evermeet, destroyed in the 2nd IR, is back.
  It was fully restored by the Golden Blast.
  It shimmers a brilliant green-blue amidst the ocean, Leuthilspar it's capital once more agleam in the sun.

  The Elves of Evermeet come home at last.
  The concubine of Forrester was the daughter of Queen Amlaruil, and now becomes Queen of the Elves.

  The first thing the Elves of Evermeet do is invite their friends and family, the Humanoids, to come to Evermeet to live with them.

  And so the orcs, goblins, hobgoblins, gnolls, flind, bugbears, kobolds, ogres, and many others finally go to the wondrous isle, to cavort and frolic, to tryst and laugh, with their elven family.

  And the drow go to Evermeet.
  The drow and the surface elves reunite on Evermeet.
  The ancient quarrel between elf and drow, kindled during the Crown Wars, is laid to rest at last.

  And dwarves and gnomes go to Evermeet, to bring the wonders of Gond.
  Kender come to Evermeet to see for themselves it's fabled glory.

  Evermeet becomes a major tourist attraction for the human population, as it rapidly gains the reputation of a Party Isle.
  Party Isle, as in there is one big party going on, on Evermeet, all the time, from dawn to dusk, and from dusk to dawn.

  In Myth Drannor, ancient Cormanthor restored to life, the resurrected niece of Coronal Eltargrim is now the ruler (please reference the Cormanthor: Empire of Elves sourcebook.)
  The Srinshee is back, with the Ruler's Blade and the High Mages, as her councillors (but she is truly the Queen, not a puppet ruler.)
  Myth Drannor of old, Cormanthyr, restored to her ancient glory.
  Many other ancient realms are returned to the world of the Present.

  Netheril's flying citadels again grace the skies.
  Earlann and Illefarn are back.
  Elven Court is back.
  The genie of ancient Calimshan are back.
  The Imaskari are back.
  Arvaandaar is back, and as friendly to outsiders as Evermeet is, now.
  The great dwarven nations of old are returned.

  The Nether Scrolls have been rediscovered.

  On Oerth, the Suel Imperium is back, in addition to Festy Dog's work.
  The Suel are a changed people, friendly and warm, and wiser I would daresay as well.
  Their ancient enemies, the Baklunish, are back, but the emnity is laid to rest, and the two peoples have just signed a peace treaty.

  Istar is back, along with the King Priest, who is very apologetic indeed.
  All 5 Towers of High Sorcery are back.
  The great cities of Ansalon are back, as they existed prior to the Cataclysm.
  Xak Tsaroth is back.
  The great nation of Ergoth is back.
  Nordmaar remains, does not sink back into the ocean.

  Krynn's greatest mage, Raistlin, is back.
  Palin, rises again as a great and noble mage.
  Riverwind is resurrected.
  Goldmoon is also resurrected.

  Tasslehoff Burrfoot, I suppose, is blinking in astonishment at all the changes.

  Sturm, his son Steel, and Kitiara are all resurrected, and Khellendros, the Storm Over Krynn, has reunited with his beloved rider at last.

  Even the curse on Lord Soth is gone, and he has laid down to rest at last.

  Most importantly, perhaps, Paladine and all the other Krynnish deities are back.

  Solinari, Lunitari, and Nuitari are back in the Krynnish sky, and the constellations are returned to normal.
  The forge of Reorx is merry and bright again.

  - - -

  A REQUEST

  Many of you sent me long e-mails with spectacular and visionary projects for the IR.

  I think everyone should see your work, your creativity.

  Post it here, on the IR thread!

  Let everyone see it.  Don't leave it in my e-mail files!
  Show everyone what you were up to.  After all, you completed it - your projects came to fruition.

  Another thing - you might create an Atlas of the IR.
  A composite of all the countries, nations, Powers (and those who have run those Powers), in the IR.

  Everyone knows William runs Hazen, and Hazen is the leader of the Kevellond League.

  But how many know that Phasmus is the leader of the NeoIllithid, and the Deep Illithid?

  For that matter, do you know what the NeoIllithid and the Deep Illithid are?
  Would you like to know?

  That is the reason for an Atlas!

  - - -

  Folks, all you have to do is tone the power level  down, and you have a number of viable campaign settings here.

  Drop magic to 9th level and remove superscience, and you have a wild and interesting, creative, variation on the normal World of Greyhawk Campaign Setting (Oerth, that is.)

  Think of something folks.
  Prior to the IR, how many of you could hear the word Oerth, and know what it meant?
  Who had ever heard of Furyondy, Veluna, or the Great Kingdom of Aerdi?
  Ok, you'd hear of those?
  Who had heard of Lyrn?  Ishtarland?  Aquaria?  AnaKeris?
  The Suel Imperium?  The Isle of the Phoenix?
  All official Greyhawk stuff.
  Of course, you could not have heard of Varnaith, for I made that one up myself.  Along with the Solistarim.

  There is a wealth of material and ideas for campaigns.
  All you need to do is tweak the setting, as it were, to suit your own tastes.

  I would love to see an Atlas of the IR.  That would be neat.  A list of all the Powers, and those who ran them.  
  Not as a tribute to me.
  But as a tribute to those who played in the IR, and who made it great.
  And because it would be great reading, in any case.

  Cheers to all of you!

  Edena_of_Neith

  P:S  

  You might get grumpy ol Forrester involved in this, since he has a long memory, and might remember things even the histories do not show.
  For that matter, find the others, find all the others, and ask them for information on the IRs.

  The IR will never die, if you remember it, and if you preserve it in your writing.


----------



## Mr. Draco

EDENA: I very much like your idea of an atlas for the IR.  I am willing to work on it along with anybody else that wishes to help.

Also, this IR has been incredible, and I love your narrational ability.  Thank you.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Thank YOU.

  Thank you for playing.

  Thank you for staying in the IR.

  Thank you all.

  If I ever run another IR, I hope to see all of you again!

  If you run any IRs, watch out! - I might just join in.

  - - -

  Why not start by creating a list of all who have played in the IRs, and who they played?

  Start with me.

  I was the silly guy who asked the question:  What would your PC do if Gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? ...

  In other words, I was the DM.

  Now to the players!

  There have been a lot of people in the IRs.
  At least fifty.
  All of whom deserve full honor and credit.

  How about creating a Wall of Honor for the IR?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ah, one more thing.
  It should be obvious, but I will say it anyway:

  Everyone in the IR who succumbed to the Red Goo is resurrected and restored (along with the world of Luna, I might add.)
  All Red Goo and Red Steel is gone, forever.

  For the first time since Turn 3, there is no Red Goo in the IR.

  Hooray!

  Of course, it is up to you whether it stays that way.

  - - -

  The taraakians are repairing the hundreds of worlds destroyed or damaged by the lethal stuff.

  They are still waiting for Hellmaster Phibrizzo to make up his mind, by the way.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, that was beautiful...


----------



## Mr. Draco

I started a thread for the atlas in the In Character main forum.  Let's get the list of players done in here so that I can transfer it over to the post i reserved.

Anyway, here's the list I can think of off the top of my head:

Edena_of_Neith
William Ronald
Reprisal
Forrester
Turrosh Mak
Mr. Draco
Serpenteye
The Forsaken One
Festy Dog
Kalanyr
Gnomeworks
Creamsteak
Zelda
Sollir Furryfoot
Melkor
Maudlin
Kaboom
Spoof
'o Skoteinos
Bonedagger
John Brown
Anabstercorian
Zouron
Lynux
Tokiwong

This is everybody I can think of off the top of my head that has participated in the IRs.  If I've forgotten somebody, let me know so I can update the list.  If I've forgotten you, no offense meant, just let me know and I can update it.


----------



## Tokiwong

how about me?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Thanks!  I added you in.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr and his friends will attend the funeral. I'm relatively sure Siobhan and her advisors would turn up to.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The IR List of Honor*

Put them in alphabetical order, and it's easier.

  THE 1ST IR

  Lord Balor
  Bran (can't remember last name)
  Edena_of_Neith - from Plymouth, Michigan, United States
  Forrester
  Lannon
  Phasmus
  Reprisal
  Zouron

  THE 2ND IR

  Lord Balor
  Edena_of_Neith
  Forrester
  Phasmus
  Reprisal
  Lord Talos (Lord Melkor in the 3rd IR)
  Zouron

  THE 3RD IR

Alyx
Anabstercorian
Black Omega
Bonedagger
Creamsteak 
Mr. Draco
Edena_of_Neith
Festy Dog 
Forrester
Frigid Spleen
The Forsaken One
Gnomeworks
John Brown
Kaboom 
Kalanyr
Lynux
Maudlin
Lord Melkor
'o Skoteinos
Reprisal
Serpenteye
Sollir Furryfoot
Spoof (also known as Alzem)
Tokiwong 
Turrosh Mak
Valkys
Venus
William Ronald - from Chicago, Illinois, United States.  Power:  Kevellond League, Oerth.  PC:  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna.                               
Zelda
Zouron

  Give me some help, folks.
  Let's complete this list.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE TARAAKIANS RELENT*

My final act as DM of the 3rd IR.

  The taraakians relent.
  Once more, they elect mercy over expediency.

  They take Hellmaster Phibrizzo and all his people from their Domain.
  The Dark Powers scream in outrage, and strike back at the taraakians as hard as they can, but the 12th level might of the taraakians is sufficient (barely) to see them out of there.

  They take Hellmaster Phibrizzo and his people back to their original land, the League of the Warlords.

  They ask that everyone else keep an eye on these people, so that they will not again murder billions of people.

  They state they will return to deal with anyone who assaults their friends and allies, including those they have Pacted with in the IR.
  Incidentally, the taraakians offer to Pact (that is, conclude an unbreakable treaty of alliance) with any of the IR Powers who are altruistic in nature (I mean, truly altruistic.)

  The taraakians return to Hellmaster Phibrizzo and his people all of their items and magic.
  They give them back everything lost.

  Except the Red Goo.
  The taraakians sternly warn Hellmaster Phibrizzo to never again create or use that deadly substance.
  They are quite - what's the word here? - forceful in their warning.

  Then, they leave Hellmaster Phibrizzo and his people in peace, in the Domain of Hope, on the world of Toril.


----------



## Creamsteak

Hey Black Omega,

I know about everything you mentioned having to do with Rokugan. I decided (already) that if I am going to run a game involving it, I want to allow those different forces to be allowed to play.

I decided that someone is going to want to play a Blade Dancer, so why not make a school for it.

I will change the "Hida School" etc. to Hida Family, since it sounds better. I just used school because it fell in weith everything else. At first I almost just put "Hida" but then I felt it needed another word. Family works better, thanx.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## zouron

okay i did not calculate on this argh!

as for what zouron the dark does I really don't know what happens to him (nor have I any idea how all this actually effected him).

But then again what happens might be unknown forever, might not be, but don't we all feel more safe just forgetting for the time about such a guy


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Zouron the Dark is free to return to Ravenloft.
  Or free to remain in the Spheres.
  Or free to go where he pleases.

  The taraakians, most certainly, bear no emnity towards him.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I will run a 4th IR, eventually.

  The Spirit of Fun, is eternal.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Mr. Draco

*THE 1ST IR *

Lord Balor 

Bran (can't remember last name) 

Edena_of_Neith - from Plymouth, Michigan, United States 

Forrester 

Lannon 

Mr. Draco - from Torrance, California, United States. Power: Psionic League. PC: Draco of the League.

Phasmus 

Reprisal 

Zouron 

*THE 2ND IR* 

Lord Balor 

Edena_of_Neith 

Forrester 

Phasmus 

Reprisal 

Lord Talos (Lord Melkor in the 3rd IR) 

Zouron 

*THE 3RD IR*

Alyx 

Anabstercorian 

Black Omega 

Bonedagger 

Creamsteak 

Mr. Draco - from Torrance, California, United States.  Power: Union of Worlds (Union of Oerth, Humanoid Alliance, & allies). PC: Kas the Godslayer of the Union Pantheon.

Edena_of_Neith 

Festy Dog 

Forrester 

Frigid Spleen 

The Forsaken One 

Gnomeworks 

John Brown 

Kaboom 

Kalanyr 

Kesh

Lynux 

Maudlin 

Lord Melkor 

'o Skoteinos 

Reprisal 

Serpenteye 

Sollir Furryfoot 

Spoof (also known as Alzem) 

Tokiwong 

Turrosh Mak 

Valkys 

Venus 

William Ronald - from Chicago, Illinois, United States. Power: Kevellond League, Oerth. PC: Archcleric Hazen of Veluna. 

Zelda 

Zouron 

---------

Ok, here's the list so far, If there's a mistake, let me know.  Let's get a list of player controlled powers/pc's and locations (of the players). 

Edena, thanks for the help with the list!


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, if i remember correctly, i think you mentioned previously that you kept an archive of the IRs.  If you could email your archive to me, it would be much appreciated.  (it'll probably take several emails, but it should be worth it for the purposes of the atlas)


----------



## William Ronald

*VINDICATION*

Edena:

You have well earned your rest, and I hope you enjoy it.  I will try to keep this IR going for a while.  You have always had my respect and I am honored to have played in this IR.  You are a man of unique talents who has the devotion and friendship of many people on these boards.  So, please rest.  We will keep a light on for you.

The Forsaken One has a  proposal for the City of Peace, which I have e-mailed him about.  I would like to run it past a few people with his permission.

As for a name for the City of Peace, I thought of Tur Ellylion, the Tower of the Spirit.  For an alternate name of the Domain of Hope, possibly Areulder or Areuledd, which means serenity.  Both names are Welsh, with a spelling twist or two.  (Linguistics is my hobby.)

Hazen, Lannon, Shyntara, and the officials of the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation, the Kevellond League, the United Commonwealth of Toril, and their allies attend the funeral of Sanctus Punitor.  

In his eulogy, Hazen praises Sanctus.  

"Sanctus Punitor was an elf who saw past the boundaries of flesh and nation to see the soul of each individual.  His endless courage was matched only by his boundless love.  He placed the peace and joy of others above his own happiness, but now has a peace that is beyond mortal understanding.  For now, I believe he has found the peace of the Eternal who has welcomed him home.   May we leave today and try to take the traits that Sanctus Punitor most admired and incorporate them into ourselves.  As well as preserve the peace of this place."

Later, Hazen, Shyntara, Lannon, and the UC of Toril and their allies sign treaties and pacts with the Taraakians. Peace treaties and trade pacts are offered to all the powers, great and small.


Before Kas vanishes, Hazen and Kas have the long anticipated chess match.  It lasts for a week, ending in a stalemate.  Both Hazen and Kas rise and shake each others hand as the crowd roars its approval.  Kas is given several ornate chess sets, and some books.

In time, the Kevelllond League and the Baklunish Esmerin Confederation and their allies merge to become a democratic republic, the United Federation of Oerth.   Each state may keep its customs and laws; Suhfang, as an example, has a parliament and an emperor.  The greatest of magics works in this realm, which acts as a force for peace.  The Kevellond League and its allies become centers of great magic (12th level), learning, diplomacy, trade, and technology.

The UC of Toril is restored, and works closely with its allies.

Both the UC of Toril and the United Federation of Oerth work closely with the Taraakians in restoring the damaged worlds.  They aid in exploration.  Some worlds contacted chose to join the Star Empire, or the United Federation of Oerth, of the UC of Toril.  Others remain independent, but trade and diplomacy are established.  All are treated with the dignity that is their right as an individual.

Hazen works closely with all the great nations to preserve the peace that many fought for.  The United Worlds Organization is established and becomes a center for diplomacy, trade, and polite debate.

Hazen blesses the births of Iuz's and Tallindra's children, visiting Taraakus frequently.  He serves as a messenger of peace between various peoples.

Hazen and a delegation of the Oerth Alliance, its Torillian allies, and others join the Taraakians in a visit to Earth, Gamma Terra, the site of the Gamma World game.  The Taraakians and the other assembled delegates meet the advanced alien races that Arthur MacKeppoch mentioned in his sending and diplomatic relations are established.  Work continues on restoring the damaged world of a great people.

When asked about the events that lead to the foundation of the Domain of Hope, Hazen comments.

"We have it in ourselves to be either destroyers or preservers of life.  Much was lost, but we have been given a second chance.  I intend to make the most of it.   We will seek to be an example to others.  I believe that among the greatest gifts of the Eternal are free will, love, and life.  We and the powers we worship honor those principles."

"I believe we must be eternally vigilant, as Kessel Gnomeworks has said.  For we have gained so much of what has been lost.  Let us preserve it for ourselves and posterity. Let us be a light that others may see by."



Edena:  Don't forget Kesh, who briefly ran the Yeomanry and Sterich in the aborted thread.   Also, Frigid Spleen briefly played the Eladrin in that thread. 

 You can also go to Bugbear's GIRA site for details at http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/ on who played in the previous IRs.  He has been preserving our threads at his site.  In fact, all the IRs are archived at that site.  I imagine Bugbear may not be entirely up to date, but this site will be a great  resource for any one wanting to run an IR compaign.

Again, thanks for the hard work on our behalf.  It was fun and expect me back for a fourth IR.   

Also, the League of Warlords was on Oerth.  I imagine people will be keeping an eye on it closely.  Hazen will at the least.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William, I added Kesh to the list.

*EVERYBODY:*

I created a new email account for the IR atlas.  Please send all emails referring to it there.  It is, IR_Atlas@hotmail.com

Thanks


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr - from Warwick,Queensland, Australia. Power: Twilight Coalition ( Free Beings of Ishtarland/Elves of Dreipner/Good Unseelie & Allies, The Coalition of Light and Shadows and Allies) PC: Kalanyr the Redeemer of the Seldarine/Drow/Yuan-ti/Ishtarland/Dragon Pantheons


----------



## Kalanyr

Hazen recieves a message from Kalanyr and Siobhan asking if he will be the priest at their wedding.


----------



## Creamsteak

Hey Hazen, I need a preacher... are you forgetting that

IM DEAD!?!


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr would preach, but you probably don't want someone who thinks Paladins are kinda stuffy preaching at a Paladins funeral.


----------



## Black Omega

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Hey Black Omega,
> 
> I know about everything you mentioned having to do with Rokugan. I decided (already) that if I am going to run a game involving it, I want to allow those different forces to be allowed to play.
> 
> I decided that someone is going to want to play a Blade Dancer, so why not make a school for it.*



If that makes you happy, cool.  But I'm still not sure what these schools you keep talking about are.  It's also a bit unclear to me why character classes = factions.  I mean, there was no one playing 'The Ranger School' in the IR.  If you really want schools though, at least use dojo.  It's more genre.

*



			I will change the "Hida School" etc. to Hida Family, since it sounds better. I just used school because it fell in weith everything else. At first I almost just put "Hida" but then I felt it needed another word. Family works better, thanx.
		
Click to expand...


*I probably worded this wrong, sorry.  None of those schools are schools.  Asako.  Kuni.  Akodo.  Moto.  Etc etc.  These are all families sworn to a particular clan.  The Crab Clan, for example, are the Hida, the Hiruma, the Kaiu, the Kuni, and the Toritaka (formerly a minor clan known as the Falcon).  The Yasuki were formerly sworn to the Crab but after their Daimyo died without a direct heir the next in line was found to be a Crane so officially that family has switched Clans.


----------



## Black Omega

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Kalanyr and his friends will attend the funeral. I'm relatively sure Siobhan and her advisors would turn up to. *



Absolutely!  The old fellow deserves that respect.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, in attempting to read through the entirety of the first two IRs, I fully realize the enormity of your work as DM.

Once again, thank you.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Thanks Edena, very well, Hellmaster Phibrizzo himself will attend Sanctus' funeral, peacefully.


----------



## zouron

_
*Through out the multiverse the cries of joy turns silent and everyday life returns, wedding of the famous, funural of the lost, bliss of reproduction, all these happens undisturbed by time and hatred, or even war.

But this is what is seen beyond the reach of this lays the domains of dread places were horrors fills the minds of mortal and dispair rules the undead, here thousands horrors most will soon just remembered as scary story from their childhood. This might be the end for some but for others it is the beginning and a few individuals transending the bounds of time and space, this is but a set back. 

These beings drift in their eternal madness beyond the borders the known planes, and in their midst an evil awakes, a now ancient evil a survivor of the old days, survivor of the dreaded horror of the sere of destruction, survivor of the wave of goodness. The being lurks for times forgotten reaching out to the realms of mortals and with it will the time of darkness once more raise, where and when is unknown for it transcend the legend of even the most ancient races now. Generation on generation, evolution on evolution, raise and fall of civilization since the beings creation.

A being this ancient has the lore of time forgotten, faded like the mountains on the other side of the valley when a mist rolls down over the hill side, this ancient lore forgotten contains many forbidden secrets of destruction and a promise of power corrupting the mind of the weak and willing, they gain power from its words and wisdom, driven mad by its commands, and the lurk of the endless nothing comes closer with every soul it consumes.

Beware of the dark being that lurks at the edge of reality, search not the ancient evils or their lore, search not to understand their mind for it is for neither mortal nor immortal. The being strengthen itself for another war, it took the knowledge and insanity of the entities beyond, took it to bring forth the eternal nothing, listen nots to its sweet whisper for only those without life can serve it, only those without life can survive its whisper.*
_

- except from "The Book of Damnation", the End of Part 1.

((bah it got out sorta poorly but hope you enjoy it  ))


----------



## William Ronald

creamsteak,

Double check my post.  I had Hazen attend the funeral and deliver a eulogy.  A quote from the eulogy is on the previous page.  If you wish to set up the full funeral, I will create a longer eulogy.  A funeral speech is a great tradition in my campaign.  

(My campaign is 24 years old, so we have sent a few heroes off to the Afterlife.  Some have even joined the ranks of the gods themselves, having lived lives that have changed the world.)

Kalanyr and Black Omega"

Hazen sends word to the Twilight Coalition:

"Serving as the priest at the marriage of two such remarkable individuals is a tremendous honor.  I suspect many dignitaries and your divine patrons will wish to attend."

"Indeed, through the darkness of this time, your love gave me hope.  For surely, your love shows that one can rise above one's own darkness and seek out kindred souls.  We are all truly united in the great family of Being, and regardless what names we call ourselves we are truly one.  Were all too realize that simple truth, there would be no more need for war."

"I wonder who will catch the bouquet?"

"May your wedding day be the beginning of centuries of bliss.  True, there will be disagreements and difficulties.  However, I believe you shall overcome them together.  Love endures; faith manages."

"May the Eternal, Rao, and all the powers of light and balance bless you both and all of us now and always."

Hazen


----------



## Gurdjieff

*Wow*

Great posts Edena. No need for my IC speech anymore ^_^

Oh, one little tiny thingy.... My PC is called Angelika, not Crystal. Not too biggy 

So... we won. Wow


----------



## Reprisal

Though I feel kinda funny posting to the Third IR after I left, I have the answer to a problem Edena's been having...

His name, as far as I know, was Bran Blackbyrd.

But yes, reading over the threads, I find that your dedication to the IR is staggering to think about.  Good job, Edena!

Thanks for the memories, 

 - Reprisal.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Cheers to you, Reprisal.
  Thanks for posting.

  Thank you for the compliment.

  And thanks for the information, too.

  Bran Blackbyrd's druids were crucial in the 1st IR.

  - - -

  Angelika it is, Venus.

  Regardless of her name, she felt the joy and ecstasy of the Golden Blast all the same!

  She felt it especially so, since the Emerald Order always stood for rejuvenation, restoration, and rebirth.

  - - -

  A comment:  We have about 50 threads on this board concerning the 3rd IR, or about ten thousand posts.
  I did the arithmetic:  that's one hundred posts per day, every day, since the IR started in early February.
  You people really put yourselves into this.  You lived the story, wrote it with me.  Cheers!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*People I represented who want to attend the wedding of Kalanyr and Siobhan*

The following will attend the wedding of Kalanyr and Siobhan:

  Allenthrellus, Thracia, and those taraakians you invite.
  The Queen of the Silver Hive, if you invite her.
  Erika Lesage, President of the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  Lannon, Interim President of the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  Mina, Devotee of the Celestial Paladin, if invited.
  A large number of kender (as many as you invite, plus as many as think they can sneak in, which is to say a lot.)

  The head of the Knights of Solamnia.
  The head of the Knights of Steel.
  Alhana Starbreeze, Queen of Silvanesti.
  Laurana, Queen of Qualinesti.
  Palin, Head of the White Robes of Ansalon.
  Dalamar, Head of the Black Robes of Ansalon.
  Raistlin (if you invite him.)
  The Lords of Thorbardin.
  The Leaders of Ergoth and Istar.
  About 100 other dignitaries from Krynn.

  The head of the Suel Imperium.
  The leader of the Baklunish Imperium.
  Mordenkainen and the Circle of Eight.
  The leaders of the Free City of Greyhawk (restored in the Golden Blast)

  Elminster and the Chosen of Mystra.
  The Spokesperson for the province of Zakhara, United Commonwealth of Toril.
  The Spokesbeing for the province of Southern Maztica, United Commonwealth of Toril.
  The Spokesperson for the province of Northern Maztica, United Commonwealth of Toril.
  The Queen of the Githyanki, United Commonwealth of Toril (not to be confused with the Queen of all the githyanki in the Astral Plane.)

  The King of Alphatia.
  The Queen of Thyatis.
  The King of Thar.
  The Queen of the Shadow Elves.
  The King of Alfheim.
  The Lord of Karameikos.
  The Lady of Glantri.
  The Speaker of Rockhome.
  The Lord of Ylaruam.
  The King of Ierendi
  The Speaker of the Five Shires.
  The Speaker of Darokin.
  The Khan of Ethengar
  The Lord of Nithia
  The Emperor of the Milenian Empire

  The Freelord of Tyr
  The Speaker of Nibenay
  The Lady of the Last Sea
  The Lord of the Halfling Tribes (if invited)
  The Speaker of the Elves
  The King of the Athian Dwarves

  And about 500 hundred other people and beings, representing various nations and peoples from the many worlds in the 7 star systems in the Demiplane of Hope.

  That's in addition to any IR people who attend the wedding.

  Of course, these people do not demand entry to the wedding!!
  They do not barge in (except for the kender, who sneak in if possible.)

  They humbly ask for invitations to the grand event, the marriage of the two legendary heroes of Oerth, Kalanyr and Siobhan.


----------



## Kalanyr

*Chuckle*

Poor Alytres , the Member for Communication is gonna go insane from checking all those requests for invitations and sending invites.

I believe they are all welcome, (though if Kender are coming all valuable items at the wedding will be enchanted to teleport right back where they came from, if they enter a pouch or go more than 1 Mile from the wedding. )


----------



## The Forsaken One

Heh Edena, Kal just pointed out several good things out to me on MSN that we found out.

And I'm the keeper of the first Major artifact ever of which its main power consisted of Limited charges 

I'll post the stats for the Diadem when I post my entire Aftermath epilogue plans thing on the other thread.

I am not even starting to think up stats for a PL 300,000+ PC.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

HI Edena and all other players

So IR is now over?

If I'd known it would end so soon, I've stayed a while longer, before taking a break.

Well, maybe it was good anyway, since I had a lot IRL stuff to do this weekend, and hanging in internet was not one of them.

I have yet to read all the posts here.

Hopefully it get's archived.


Sometimes I greatly enjoyed IR, sometimes not so much and lately I got a bit tired.

Hopefully something new comes around, take your time to rest before that, please. 


Now wondering who 'won', hehe, I mean, oblivion or life?

I have so many threads to read (you've been busy guys), so making ending post is pretty impossible before I do that.

Nice playing with you guys. 

_________________________________________________-
As for my playing, this comes to mind, (forget rest of the song):

"What I've felt
What I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
Never be 
Never see
Won't see what might have been "


----------



## Anabstercorian

Anabstercorian will attend the wedding covertly, keeping his presence secret.  He won't be blowing anything up, no worries - Though he may set off some fireworks when they kiss, maybe a big heart of nuclear fire over their heads.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

We will of course attend Kalanyr's and Siobhan's wedding.

Unless of course they forgot to invite us.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Of 2nd IR members, you've forgetten a few.

Doc Mortuary (I remember him, since I had sort of argument with him in IR side-thread before he joined up).

He had lawyer character and Slaad acting 'out of alignment' 


Also, there was somebody else, who I don't recall so well, who joined at simulous time, from same side-thread.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz and Talindra will both be present for the wedding... along with their newly born son, Iuz II.   Iuz brings gifts for the Newlyweds an exorbitant amount of gifts ranging from whole flying castles to shiny things, to toys for the... Honeymoon..._


----------



## Black Omega

The more the merrier.  Hey, we can even not invite Kender if they'd be happier sneaking in.  Someone's going to have a full time job just getting all the invitations out though.


----------



## William Ronald

Zelda, that was Doc Moriarty, not Doc Mortuary.  (I think he would get a chuckle of the last one.)

creamsteak, if you want a full blown funeral speech from Hazen, let me know.  It shouldn't take long.

Do check out Bugbear's archives http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html.  We spent a little less than four months on the IR.

I promise a few more good role playing plots, including a visit by Hazen and his wife Sarai, briefly mentioned in an earlier post, to perhaps the most famous inn in the official D&D worlds.  I have to write that one up tonight or tomorrow.

Reprisal, it was good to here from you.  I think the IR was a success because of its players.  We have superb strategists and role players here, and a moderator whose dedication is phenomenal.

While I work on the post, here is a view of Hazen working on the funeral speech of Sanctus Punitor.  (Creamsteak, your call if you want the full blown funeral speech.)
____________________________________________________
Hazen is sitting at a desk, working on a computer keyboard.  His wife of 80 years, Sarai, is smiling at the incongrous image of an Angel working on a computer.  (In LGG, Hazen is an old man.  By the time of the IR, he probably would be at least 110 years old.) Lord William Ronald, the Druidess Fand Dyvyr, and Gwilym Raonul are standing near her.

"Sarai, beloved, finding the right words are so difficult.  Sanctus Punitor had not known peace in so long.  His soul is at rest. Now I have to find words to honor a valiant life."

"You will find the right words, Hazen.  You always have, ever since we first meet," says Sarai with a chuckle.  She is a short dark haired woman appearing in the prime of life.

"We do have some more good news, Mister President" Lord Ronald, Hazen's chief of staff says "Our negotiations with the Baklunish and are most closely allied powers are nearly complete.  Unification will be achieved."

"An age old dream.  So many dreams have come true of late,"
Fand Dyvyr says.


Gwilym Raonul  regards Fand warmly.  "My friend, faith and courage were given form.  It is said that we shape reality through our words, thoughts, and deads.  The Domain of Hope lends great credence to that."

"The speech is coming together.  All of you just gave me a few good ideas. "  Hazen says as he types furiously.

"There is even more good news," Lord Ronald said.  "The special wedding gift for Lord Kalanyr and Lady Siobhan is ready. As well as the party favors.  Hmm, I never thought 12th level magic would be used for such an endeavour."

"Magic and power should be used to spread joy and serve others,"  Hazen says.  "Indeed, Sanctus Punitor used his power to serve others, not himself.  He achieved much in doing so, and will always be loved and remembered."

OOC:  Creamsteak  has said there is no need for a funeral speech.  I will honor his wishes, and tomorrow add a visit to a certain famous inn.  I ask the moderator's permission to  have some of the famous characters of a published setting interact peacefully with Hazen and some of the others.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Zelda, that was Doc Moriarty, not Doc Mortuary.  (I think he would get a chuckle of the last one.)
> *




Oops, through, what a silly misspelling of his name, well, I was very tired when writing that.

Sorry Doc, if you are reading.


----------



## Knight Otu

As a silent spectator of the 3rd IR, I have only one thing to say: *WOW*.
You all were great!

I had a good time reading through the various threads, even though I sometimes skipped posts, as otherwise it would have taken far too long - I think I can understand how Edena feels, having to read all the posts, all the e-mails, making rulings, determining the outcomes of "standard" battles and over-the-top actions etc...

Congratulations and thank you, Edena, for giving your players this opportunity, and for everyone else to read this.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

I have returned! Very nice Edena, fine ending, maybe a bit    too sweat for my taste, with everyone being resurrected to live in eternal paradise, but it seems that it was what almost all players wanted, I have roughly  predicted the outcome since Kalanyr and his underground allies turned to good in turn 3, this is why I started my oblivion plans.

Edena, I assume Melkor can`t somehow sneak to this wedding?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

By the way, what is the fate of The Anti-Melkor Shade that Zelda, Kalanyr and William crushed( they claim that those were Shade loyal to Melkor that launched the assault against Commonwealth, and spells will reveal this to be true).


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, if I undestand correctly, you have resurrected everybody my Shade have killed in this and 2 IR?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, one of your previous posts indicated that those destroyed by my attack are forever and completely anhilated, so how can The Torillian Commonwealth be restored so easily? And what about those souls that were sacrificed to Melkor, and that were sentenced to eternal torment in his Divine Realm, like Queen of Celene, do I still have them?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Great.  The final comments of the third IR are rebukes to me.

  Melkor, the Golden Blast was magic off the end of the scale.
  The taraakians, with their 12th level magic, could not have accomplished the Golden Blast.

  It was achieved using powers greater than 12th level magic:  faith, altruism, and sacrifice.

  If you wish to blame someone for your defeat, blame Anabstercorian, who gave himself into slavery to save the others.
  Blame Vaeregoth, who put aside her feelings towards the taraakians, who had attacked her, and gave absolute power over her into their hands.
  Blame Iuz, who killed himself to merge his essence to save his people.

  These are the people that made it possible for those killed by the Shade to return.

  There is no particular rule stating the Shade cannot return.
  Although they killed themselves by the billions, by no means are all the Shade dead.
  The Plane of Shadow is infinite.
  Given enough time, and regaining of 11th level magic (and eventual gaining of 12th level magic), those Shade that did survive could start regenerating the Shade Army.

  It would take some years, but it could be done.
  Vengeance, if that is what you seek, is always a dish best served cold.

  However, some other DM needs to take up the baton, for now.
  I have stepped down;  my role, for now, is over.

  I will run a 4th IR, given time.
  However, now is not the time.  
  Not the time for me.

  Creamsteak is trying to create an IR.  You might take a look at the thread titled:  Other IRs.

  Melkor, consider Yours Truly a friend.  It was really great having you in the 3rd IR, and you were a blast to run for.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Anabstercorian

Note to self - Run and hide


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

It is an honor for me to be your friend, Edena.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Anabstecorian:

Note to self - Run and hide


Indeed you should! You have made your choice, now Penumbra won`t return in its full glory, The Race Of Ililthidi shall not once again rule the multiverse, with lesser beings as their slaves, at least not under you, I think Ilsenine might be disappointed. His Chosen was a butt-kisser of Forrester, than Taarakians, than he decided to become slave of God-Emperor, with his people, Melkor would  under NO circumstances serve anyone else than himself.

And Tokiwong, Iuz The Mighty sacrificing himself to save those vermins?! No comment.


----------



## William Ronald

*At the Inn of the Last Home*

Edena:

As promised, here is a post set in a famous inn.  It has been fun.

Melkor:

You achieved a lot, and I think Anabstercorian has as well.  He has preserved his people, who may well be honoring Ilsenine in a new way.  Much as the Humanoids of Toril honored Gruumsh and their other gods in a new way after the end of the 2nd IR.   

Melkor, be careful about calling Anabstercorian a butt kisser.  After all, your words to the Dark Powers were a bit flattering.  Until you said they may bow down before you.  Be glad that Edena did not decide to have the Dark Powers make you bow before them.

Indeed, one may have to ask how many Shade will follow Melkor now.  He has not done much to preserve or aid his worshippers. Indeed, most evil people are more interested in power than self destruction.

Also, do not expect the forces of good to rest on their laurels.  The shade will be watched closely.

Also, the Dark Powers of the Domain of Dread may be none to happy with either Sollir or Melkor.  Melkor is still a domain lord, and may be drawn back to the Domain of Dread.  (Even if he isn't he may have made enemies out of the extremely disappointed Dark Powers.)

However, I will compliment you on your ingenuity and role playing.

Thanks for playing a remarkable villain.  You have  helped make the IR remarkable.

_____________________________________________________

The smell of  cooked spicy  potatoes wafted through the air of the Inn of the Last Home in Solace, as Hazen and his wife, Sarai, a short, dark haired woman, opened the door.  It was early afternoon, and the place was busy.   The trunk of the old vallenwood tree glistened brightly in the light of the sun.

Tika Waylan-Majere dropped her ale mugs and platter which should have dropped to the floor.  Except that Hazen glanced at them, and they floated effortlessly to her hands without spilling a drop.  He smiled politely.  The crowd fell silently, slack jawed.

“I am sorry if my appearance startled you. Mrs. Majere.” Hazen said calmly.  “I am honored to see you again.”

“Your one of the Angels that Goldmoon told me about.”  As she said this, a large broad shouldered man with mustaches walked out of the kitchen.  He stopped suddenly in front of Hazen, right by Tika’s side.  “I think I would have remembered an Angel,” the man said.

“I was not one then, Caramon.  It is a pleasure to be here again. I am Hazen and this is my wife Sarai.  I was last here the summer after the War of the Lance.   I was the healer who left behind the sack of gems to be given to the needy in Solace.”

“Yes, I remember now.  That was a king’s ransom.  It really helped out people a lot.  Half of Solace thought I had provided it, thinking I had stolen a dragon horde.  There was a group of kender who kept searching the inn for weeks.”

“I am sorry that it caused some discomfort,” Hazen said.

“Well, at least I know where you got the idea to have spicy potatoes for dinner,” Sarai chuckled. 

“So, you are the one who prayed for the Domain of Hope,” a voice in a gentle but no longer forced whisper said.  There was a smile on Raistlin’s  face, and his pupils were no longer shaped like hour glasses.  He seemed to be a vision of health, as robust as his brother Caramon.  He wore red and white robes.

“I prayed for a refuge, Raistlin.  The Domain of Hope was more than I had dreamed of.  In the end, it proved to be a refuge for us all.  And a second chance.”  Hazen said.

“A chance that I am glad of, Hazen.  Once I had power, but neither the love nor the wisdom to use it wisely.  Later, I sacrificed my power for Palin’s sake.  Now, I have wisdom and the heart to use it not just for my own happiness, but for others.”

An Irda  woman walked over to Raistlin and lovingly grasped his hand.  “Raistlin has been teaching and performing some magic shows in Flotsam.  When he is not busy with me,” the woman said laughing, and Raistlin joined in, an honest healthy laughter.

“A pleasure to meet you, Hazen, Sarai.  I am Amberyl.”

The door opened, and a tall man with dark hair entered, followed by a woman with luxurious gold hair, a young elf, and a young woman with short golden hair.  The young woman looked abashed at Hazen, and began to cry as she ran over to him.

“I am so sorry!!!” Mina said as she wept. “I was so vicious, so arrogant, so empty of anything but hate and a lust for power.  I was wrong…”  The young woman falls into Hazen’s arms weeping.

Hazen holds her gently, and Sarai strokes her hair.

“I forgive you, Mina.  You were lost, but now you have peace.  I have heard of what you have done lately on Krynn.   You are truly a remarkable young woman.”

Mina stops crying, and the young elf takes her by the hand.  “Silvanoshei,” she whispers.  “I thought he would be angry. I wanted to torture him..”

“You did not, and I do not think you should torture yourself, Mina,” the young elf says softly.

“No, you shouldn’t torture yourself, Mina,” the older woman says softly.  “A pleasure to meet you, Hazen, Sarai.  I am Goldmoon and this is my housband Riverwind.”

“Hazen, I must thank you.  The Que-Shu have returned.  No words can express my joy in this.” Riverwind said, his voice choked with emotion.

“I only had a small part in the events that restored your people.  Many showed faith in the Taraakians.  Perhaps, at most, I served as a good example to others.”

“You never abandoned your faith and your principles, Hazen.  When many despaired, you did not.  That may have helped others believe that there was more to life than hate or pursuit of power,” Goldmoon said. 

“Hazen also put himself on the line for his principles,” Sarai said.  “How many people have you seen who have claimed to stand for a principle but not risk anything for it.  Sometimes, I think he tries a little too hard.”

The door opens, and a red haired half-elf with a beard, a golden haired elf woman, a young elf male with a hint of human ancestry, and an elven woman of the Kagonesti people.


“Tanis! Laurana!  Gilthas!  And you must be Kerian, the young woman people call the Lioness.”

“It is good to see all of you,” Tanis said as he hugged Riverwind and Goldmoon embraced Laurana.  Kerian and Gilthas smiled at each other and the newly proclaimed leaders of the Que-Shu.

“Hazen, Sarai.  It is good to see you again. So you two are behind this reunion.”

“Guilty as charged.  So, Hazen, what is to be our punishment?” Sarai says, a wry smile forming on her lips.

“We shall stuff ourselves on Otik’s spicy potatoes.”  Hazen said.

The door swings open, and two men in the bright armor of Solamnic Knights walk in.  The older of the two men has thick mustaches.  They are followed by a woman in scale male, with dark hair and an amused, devious smile on her lips.

“Tanis and Laurana, it is good to see you. Truly it is.” Kitiara says as Laurana eyes her.
“Don’t worry.  If I knew this was the reward for being on the side of good, I would have switched sides during the War of the Lance.  At least now, I don’t have Lord Soth pining after me.”  She catches sight of an Angel standing in the Inn of the Last Home and suddenly falls silent, seeming remorseful.

“I’ll go quietly if you want me to.  I know I have a lot to answer for.” Kitiara says softly.  There is a look on her face that no one ever saw before: profound guilt.

“There is no need.  You have a second chance.  You have led the Dragon Lords in their efforts to help make Krynn a better place.   There was always good in you, you just needed to realize it.  You did let Laurana and Tanis go free at Neraka,” Hazen says softly as Kitiara’s face brightens.

Sturm Brightblade pats his son Steel on the shoulder as he walks forward to embrace Tanis.  “Tanis, it is good to see you again.  Thank you for being a friend to Steel when he needed one.”

There is a slight shimmering and Palin Majere and Usha appear with Tasslehoff Burrfoot and Flint Fireforge.  “Sorry we are late,” Palin said.

“Some fool of a kender tried convincing me to go boating!!” Flint roars.  

“Well, it was a nice boat.  Lucky for you that Palin and Usha showed up.” Tasslehoff said.  He notices Hazen and his wife and begins talking rapidly.

“Are you really an Angel?  What’s it like?”

“Are there really kender on Toril? Can I visit them?”

“How did this all happen?”

“All in good time, Tasslehoff.  I thought a meal would help me to say thank you. The courage that many of you have shown has helped sustain me in hard times.  So, again, I thank you,” Hazen says, bowing politely before the heroes of Krynn.

“THAT is the best idea I heard all day.  Is that Otik’s spicy potatoes I smell?”

“It is nice to know that some things remain the same,” Tika laughs.

“Indeed, with all the changes I have seen, it is nice to have some constants in the multiverse,”  Hazen said.

“Thank you? What’s a constant? I know, it’s a sound that’s not a vowel, right?”  Tasslehoff asks, as the people in the inn laugh.

“Constant, not consonant, Tasslehoff,” Hazen says.  “Something that stays the same.  Such as your essential good nature and good appetite.”

As the sun sets hours later, the Heroes of the Lance and their families remember the Krynn that was and the Krynn that now resides on the Domain of Hope.  Others join them, including Gilthanas and Silvara, Dalamar, Huma, and the King Priest of Istar.  There is much talk about the past and the future.

“Krynn now has a second chance, as does Oerth, Mystara, Toril, and Athas, and more worlds besides.  While eternal vigilance will be needed to preserve what has been restored, your deeds will inspire all who come after you,” Hazen says as he gazes at everyone.

“Indeed, perhaps the greatest lessons of the last few months is that people of different lands, races, and worlds can stand together in common cause.  Together, we are far more powerful and wiser when we stand together.   I shall work to make sure that remains the case.  For those who would seek our destruction always lie in wait in the shadows.  We shall stand at the ready, never abandoning our watch.  For the Domain of Hope must remain as a refuge for all who seek it.  So many have given so much on all of our worlds, that we owe it to them and our posterity to preserve what we have gained, protect it, and improve upon it.”

"For my part, I will stand at the ready.  For the benefits of freedom are well worth the price."


______________


----------



## The Forsaken One

Nice WIlliam, nice 

---

What do we do with the Domain of Hope and the "City of Peace"?

I'd like to see a post with as many replies as there are Domains.
Would be great to see everyone work out there Domains and their factions and post them in 1 big post on the boards.

Would give Edena a nice starter or backupinfo if he would run his 4rth IR in this setting or with our factions in a background role.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

William, I respect Anabstecorian, actuallly it was more a Melkor`s opinion than mine, or wasn`t it? Hmm, maybe I identify with my character a bit too much?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by William Ronald:

You achieved a lot


No , I achieved less than 0! Edena`s last posts indicated that   everything I have destroyed was restored, greater than ever! Everyone I have killed was restored to life, I think that even those that where a part of Red Goo, and those whose souls I have taken! I wanted to achieve The Night Eternal, but created The Eternal Paradise instead. Actually William, Melkor understands the extent of his failure, and this knowledge makes him suffer greatly, more than he suffered in Kalanyr`s and Siobhan`s prison. You see, it might be true that Hell is inside us, and Melkor has created a huge one for himself.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Cheers William!

  Nice writing.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase and associates will attend Kalanyr and Siobhan's wedding, best wishes.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Festy Dog:

Silver Phase and associates will attend Kalanyr and Siobhan's wedding, best wishes. 


Well, I would have posted  Melkor`s wishes, but I won`t, it isn`t something I can post on this board, use your imagination.

Willam, you have brought The Gamma World aka Earth into The IR, could you summarize your take on it`s history after 20th century and current situation?


----------



## Black Omega

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Well, I would have posted  Melkor`s wishes, but I won`t, it isn`t something I can post on this board, use your imagination. *



Long life and happiness?  Why thank you.  I can understand why you don't want to post it and ruin your evil rep.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

Thanks for the compliments.  I may try to work in one more DL character or two, as I have meet Jean Rabe, one of the DL writers.

Melkor:

The first edition of the Gamma World game, to me,  had an advanced society fall apart because of internal tensions.  This edition was published before 1980.  Ironically, within a decade or so, the world saw Yugoslavia fall apart because of its own internal problems.  Perhaps even more surprising was that the former Soviet Union did not collapse as violently as many had feared.

Many empires and nations fall apart from within.

Essentially, I worked with an idea that the various nations of Earth had united in a very loose global government to deal with pressing issues such as environmental problems, and overpopulation.  However, if underlying problems are not resolved, any society can be torn apart from the inside.  It is very easy to create our own Hell on Earth.  Thus, the great nations gradually became disunited and factions warred on one another.


I had some rebuilding going on in my Gamma World campaign.  Also, in my version, I did have hints of extraterrestrials.  (This was  hinted at in some later versions of the game.)

So, when I did my post, I extrapolated forward.  I had more rebuilding, and someone made a positive extraterrestrial contact.

(Trust me, if any alien civilization had wanted to destroy Gamma World, it would not have taken much.)

So, I created an advanced alien civilization that shields my version of that setting.   Not anyone to mess with.  Also, I think the doorway to that setting has been closed.


----------



## William Ronald

*At the Inn of the Last Home continued*

OOC: Kalanyr, Black Omega:  We still have that wedding to perform for your characters.  I imagine that will be the official end of the IR.

I did promise to throw in a few more characters for Hazen's visit to the Inn of the Last Home on Krynn.  So, if by any chance Jean Rabe stumbles across this, consider this an IR tribute to your writing.




The door opened again and a crowd of three Solamnic knights, two of them women, a gnoll, an elf, a dwarf, a tall dark haired man in armor, and a half-elven woman with blonde hair entered the Inn.

"Pigs," the half-elven woman muttered.  "How can we get a seat here?"

Caramon rose.  "Don't worry, Rikali.  There are seats right by the fire for all of you.  I would be a poor innkeeper not to have room for my customers."

The tall man in armor spoke.  "A pleasure to meet you, Caramon Majere.  I am Dhamon Grimwulf.  How did you know we would be here?"

"I must take responsibility for that."  Hazen said.  "It is a pleasure to meet you, Dhamon.  Also a pleasure to meet you Rikali, Fiona, Rig, Camilla, Gair, Jasper, and R'vagho."  

"Pigs, an angel," Rikali said, he mouth dropping open.


Hazen laughed, as did his wife Sarai.

"Hazen, I think this is the first time I have heard that reaction!" Sarai said.

"It is good to be here," Dhamon said.  "I made a lot of mistakes  but I have tried to live a better life."

"Well, I thank you for rescuing us," Rig, a dark skinned Solamnic Knight, said.

"That prison was hideous," Fiona, a red haired woman, who held Rig's arm said.

"I made my own fair share of mistakes, seeking power," Gair said as he gazed at Camilla, the dark haired woman by his side.

"Now is the time for second chances," Jasper said.  "Uncle Flint, do you remember me?"

Flint Fireforge gazed at his nephew and smiled.  "Well, you have grown."

R'vagho spoke.  "Is it  true that there are gnolls on Toril?"  there was a hint of a growl in the gnolls voice as he struggled with a language unlike his native tongue.

"Yes, and they are mostly in the Humanoid State.  If you wish to visit them, I can perhaps refer your request to the Union of World's embassy in the Kevellond League."

The King Priest of Istar rose and looked at Dhamon and Gair.  "Your mistakes pale in comparison to mine.  I just hope that I can begin to atone for my sins and crimes.  I made a grave mistake:  I thought I was the source of goodness and that my will alone was correct."

"It is a common mistake," Hazen said sadly.  "Too often, people fall into the trap of pride.  If a man can be said to be holy, it is because of what he does to act on his beliefs.  It is not based on some internal quality that makes him better than his fellows.  Holiness is defined more by acting, then by being.  Or, as a friend of mine has said, actions speak more loudly and clearly than words."  

"Yes, they do," Dhamon said.  "I lost faith in myself.  I set a standard for myself and when things did not go right, I abandoned that standard.  I guess we are all our worst enemies."

"Well spoken,"  Hazen said.  "I have made my own share of mistakes.  The secret is to learn from them and to aspire to a higher standard for yourself.  Do not expect perfection of yourself, but you can as I have said, listen to the angels of your better nature."

"Hazen, it is nice to know that your love of puns hasn't changed."
Sarai said.

"In my heart, I am still the same man that I was always: capable of good and evil.  To be an Angel is not to be perfect, but to strive for that which is good and just."

For the rest of that day, there was much talk on the past of Krynn and of other worlds.  Plans were made for the future and old friendships renewed and new ones made.

OOC:  The next book in Jean Rabe's Dhamon saga, Redemption, comes out in June.  As does Dragons of a Vanished Moon, the conclusion of the War of Souls trilogy by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman.

The EN Chicago Gameday will be in June as well.  Here is a link:  http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9498&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## Kalanyr

Check the OA boards William.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Sorry folks, but it didn't end in all happiness and light.

  The Church of Shade will return.

  You only temporarily crippled it.

  Melkor will regain his power.

  The Shade will, eventually, threaten again.

  - - -

  You know why?

  Not because the Comic Book Code demands it.

  Not because it might be the starter for the 4th IR.

  Not because I'm compensating Melkor.

  But because YOUR characters are the Dark Powers.
  Did I not make that crystal clear in the 3rd IR?
  I shall make it crystal clear now.

  The capacity for darkness in the hearts of your characters and their people will bring Melkor back, bring the Shade back.

  The 3rd IR did not end jealousy.
  The 3rd IR did not end secret hate (or, even open hate.)
  The 3rd IR did not end fear.
  The 3rd IR did not end the desire to lord it over your fellow man.
  The 3rd IR did not end the desire to kill your fellow man if you could not lord it over him.
  The 3rd IR ended none of that - except only for Archcleric Hazen, who as an Angel is devoid of darkness.

  I would suggest vigilance.
  The taraakians Pacted, yes, but they are not here, not watching everything that is going on.

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo and his people, who murdered billions of innocent people, live amongst you unpunished - the taraakians never stated why they did not inflict punishment themselves, folks, and you never asked.
  Iuz, who murdered millions of people in his day, sits amongst you.
  Acererak, who murdered millions of people in his day, sits amongst you.
  The Eternal Union, which stood with the Alliance of Dread and Black Brotherhood, still sits amongst you - even if it's leadership is gone.

  There are openings aplenty and to spare for Melkor to come back.
  The Church of Shade is crippled, for now, but it is NOT gone - it still exists in the IR setting.

  The Darkness is not so easily beaten.
  Take victory for granted, and Melkor will snatch your victory away.

  And no, your 12th level magic won't save you, because the danger comes from within you.

  Even as I write these words, the Church of Shade is gaining people, recovering a bit from it's losses, reestablishing bases here and there in secret, and the power of Melkor is growing.


----------



## Serpenteye

Just wondering...

The God Emperor is the primary God of hundreds of billions of individuals who worship him with a fanaticism greater than what any human is capable of. He is the primary God of hundreds or thousands of crystalspheres, so he is rather powerful, right? My question is, how powerful is he?

Greater than Pelor?
Greater than Mystra?
Greater than AO? 
Greater than Melkor?

Demigod?
Lesser God?
Intermediate God?
Greater God?
Overgod?


----------



## The Forsaken One

SInce you are just starting I'd give you a intermediate or if you are lucky a greater.

Greater then AO will never happen because he created the multiverse alongside a handful of other overgods like Primus. THey are the gods of gods and they were there for ever so don't even go there heh 

I'm stil thinking up about how I'm gonna end  GOt some nice stuff going but the detail..


----------



## William Ronald

Indeed, eternal vigilance will be necessary.  The possibility for evil to return exists within us all.

The Shade will return because the heart of mortals and immortals have not changed.  Hatred needs to be fought, and a careful watch needs to be kept on those powers which contributed to the ruin of worlds.

That is one of the reasons for my long posts set on Krynn.  Anything that has been achieved in the Domain of Hope can be trhreatened.

Hazen will ask the Taraakians for their reasons in not punishing Hellmaster Phibrizzo; he suspects they were being merciful to his people.  The common people of the League of Warlords, such as the farmers and the craftsmen, did not ask their leaders to pursue the course of destruction.

Other dangers exist, Acererak may slip from his magically imposed good state or be corrupted by his own pride or by the actions of others.  Also, the dangers in each of us exists.  Hatred, pride, bigotry, and a lust for power at any cost can threaten us all.

Just because most of Melkor's followers are dead does not mean he should be ignored.  He can raise his followers from the dead or try to recruit new ones.

Hazen will try to counter some of the recruitment with diplomacy to the more neutrally aligned shade, but even this will not stop Melkor.  Inevitably there will always be those who want dominion over others and will use any means deemed necessary to achieve it.

If the Domain of Hope is a paradise, it is one which must be defended from threats without and within.  To this end, the Kevellond League, the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation, and all powers under my control offer a mutual defense treaty to the restored Domain of Greyhawk.  However, trying to teach the people of that city not to hate the Shade may prove an impossible task.

I expect sooner or later, the battle will be enjoined again.

Serpenteye, probably lesser or intermediate god for your character.  Remember, the gods of Oerth and Toril are worshipped elsewhere, including countless parallel worlds.  


As Hazen signs the defense pact with the Domain of Greyhawk, he gazes at Lord Mayor Nerof Gasgal and the lords of the Gem of the Flanaess.

'Eternal vigilance shall be needed to preserve the Domain of Hope and your city.  My people shall aid you in this."

"Yet there are dangers we must face from our own selves: hate, fear, jealousy, pride, the desire to dominate others, and all the manifestation of one's own inner darkness.  For the Dark Powers are waiting for us; they are within each of us.  For it is not just with strength of arms that the Domain of Hope must be defended.  It must also be defended from within our own hearts and minds.  A friend, Orrin Rilanth, has said that free will is a great gift and a terrible responsibility.  We have it within ourselves to answer the call of the Dark Powers, or stand with the Army of Light.  The choice is before us."

"Let the people of the Domain of Greyhawk, and all the worlds know that they are loved. They are loved by the Angels, by the powers of light, life, good, and love, and by the Eternal.  Yet the choice is always before you: to fall into darkness or to rise above the call of the Dark Powers."

"The Angels have taught me how to fight without hate. There is a great danger in hate.  For if one is not careful, you may begin to become too much like what you oppose.  I have seen it in many wars.  Yet you can chose a nobler path."

"We stand with you, our friends, our brethren.  May the powers of good and the Eternal always bless us."


----------



## Kalanyr

Truly speaking I can't see why the God-Emperor couldn't pull Greater Status, Pholtus is worshipped only in a small area of countless parallel Greyhawk's too. Though I will contend that enforced worship is as effective as freely given worship.


----------



## Serpenteye

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Truly speaking I can't see why the God-Emperor couldn't pull Greater Status, Pholtus is worshipped only in a small area of countless parallel Greyhawk's too. Though I will contend that enforced worship is as effective as freely given worship. *




Thanks, Kalanyr, I agree 

I suppose the worship of the God Emperor could be considered enforced, since all Cydians are genetically programmed to worship him. This, however, does not make their worship any less fervent.
 Plenty of people in the real world have been socially programmed to worship a certain deity, those people are often the most fanatical and devout. Is their worship worth less because their free will has been limited by external factors?

Forsaken One might be right though, maybe the power of the faith of the worshipers take some time to reach the deity. Or maybe worship must be accumulated over time, and since other dieties are much older than the God-Emperor they have a head start.

William, are you referring to the campains of every single DM when you talk about paralell worlds? What happens in one DMs campain doesn't usually affect what happens in every other and vice verca, it would be odd if worshippoints were the only exception to this rule. I don't expect the God Emperor to appear in many campains outside the IR. 


___
I am the God-Emperor, the God of Emperors and the Emperor of Gods.


----------



## zouron

well one thing to remember about gods who's power is decided by worshippers (forget it Ao Io and other overgods don't need worshippers) are decided in strength based on the number of worshippers in the current "crystal sphere" not the total amount across all crystal spheres, if it were across all then all gods would be greater.

Also remember see it compared to other gods in a sphere, if a book says god B is a demigod and is worshipped by millions it might be because there is a limited amount of divine energy in that sphere, it might be because it demands so much more to become a demi god, or finally because gods here are not dependen on worshippers.

The God-Emporer might be a greater he might not, in the end it is the DM/GM of the current game that decides.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Hmm, I always thought that it had something to do with the domains of a given god.  For instance, some god with the domain of fishing trout on wednesdays in a pond four miles east of shadowdale would have very little devine power compared to say, a god of life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Course, the God Emporer doesn't exactly have all those porfolios within Greyspace, as they are held by different deities, are they not?  Oh well, just my 2 coppers...


----------

